# The Question Game



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*(All answers/replies must be in the form of a question)


Do you understand the rules of the game? 

 *


----------



## Ash (Jun 9, 2006)

Why should I tell you?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

When's breakfast?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*What do you want for breakfast?

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Who ate all of the pop-tarts?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 9, 2006)

Do I look like the kind of man that would eat all the Pop-Tarts?


Where's your Mother?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Why are all of the cupboards empty then?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 9, 2006)

Must I explain everything to you?


----------



## missaf (Jun 9, 2006)

Who else will do the explaining?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Does it need to be explained?

*


----------



## missaf (Jun 9, 2006)

why debate explanations?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Are you getting into semantics?

 *


----------



## missaf (Jun 9, 2006)

Are you being rhetorical?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Are you being a little smartypants, asking me that question?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

What did you expect?


----------



## missaf (Jun 9, 2006)

Who do you think you are?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Who am I?  


 *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Do I know you?


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Have we met?

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Have you lost your mind?


----------



## vlrga (Jun 9, 2006)

Did I have a mind in the first place?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 9, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Have you lost your mind?




No, I haven't lost it. I know exactly where it is. It's on the same shelf with the rest of the brains in my collection.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Is that question or a declaration?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Is that question or a declaration?



Both and neither.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you not understand the concept of the game?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Do you not understand the concept of the game?



More or less.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

So you're being obstinate?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you think that he could be trippin' the rift?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you remember that tune that goes something like "Fly me to the moon"?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

"Could it Be MoonGlow?"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Didn't it mention Jupiter and Mars?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 9, 2006)

How am I supposed to know?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Aren't you the resident genius?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Aren't you the resident genius?



What gave you that idea?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Isn't it because you're always posting purty smart stuff?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Perhaps I'm thinking of someone else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Who? Me????


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Where are you coming from?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 9, 2006)

Could it be Timberwolf??


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Didn't he say LillyBBBW?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anybody know what time it is?:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Is it time for dinner?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

Didn't it say it was Miller time instead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you say something?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you hear that?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Where'd I put my hearing aid?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Where is that room next to the kitchen?


----------



## Donna (Jun 9, 2006)

What room?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Is there any room left?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2006)

Where is the exit?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 9, 2006)

Is there a problem?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 9, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Is there a problem?



Isn't there always a problem?


----------



## Ash (Jun 9, 2006)

What's _your_ problem?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2006)

I aint' got a problem! You got a problem?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 10, 2006)

Could Donna look any cuter that in her new avatar? Forget your problems for a second and look at her picture.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2006)

How am I supposed to answer that?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2006)

When do we get to hear some music in this thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, do you have a media player?


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

*TW - why does Garfield hate Monday's?

 *


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2006)

Because it's the beginning of a new week, right!?!?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Would you like it if everything goes wrong?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2006)

This is different, how?


----------



## Delaney (Jun 10, 2006)

Different from what?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2006)

Have you looked around lately?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

What's there to see?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, would you really like to see it?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 10, 2006)

Is that really as big as it gets???!!??


----------



## Delaney (Jun 10, 2006)

Is that all you women think about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

How should *I* know?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Is that really as big as it gets???!!??



Would you like to feel it?:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Do i have to answer that?


----------



## Delaney (Jun 10, 2006)

What, are you afraid to answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Is water wet?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2006)

Do bears shit in the woods after being chased up trees twice by tabby cats?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2006)

Do bees be?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2006)

Do questions give answers or do answers give questions?


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 10, 2006)

Ever wonder where dead smurfs go?
Ever wonder where pool chalk comes from?


----------



## Delaney (Jun 10, 2006)

Have you thought about seeing a doctor about that?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2006)

What is a doctor?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2006)

One lump or two?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2006)

Why are there only four?


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Can you have more than four?

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

If two is company and three's a crowd what is four?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

For that matter, what is _one?_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Isn't one the loneliest number?


----------



## Ash (Jun 11, 2006)

Who's counting, anyway?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Isn't one the loneliest number?


You don't believe everything you hear in a song, do you?


Ashley said:


> Who's counting, anyway?


Weren't _you?_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Is there something wrong with believing in everything you hear in a song?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

So you believe what you hear in songs, but you question _me?_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm sorry but could you please repeat that?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you being passive-aggressive with me?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

How do you feel about that?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, geez, how would _you_ feel?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you making fun of me?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you flirting with me?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Why would I do that?

Edit: Whoah..that was to EP's post


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Are you flirting with me?


Why _wouldn't_ I?

Edit: Damn...you beat me to it!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Why don't you tell me?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Am I the slowest typist here?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Why don't you tell me?


How do you do that so quickly?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

mmmwhwhwhahahahahahahahahahha 

Are you flirting with *me*?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you get that feeling too?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh, God, am I that obvious?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Have you ever seen it this bad before?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

What do you mean, 'bad'?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you need a dictionary?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Isn't bad good sometimes?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Isn't bad good sometimes?


Hee...What are _your_ thoughts on that?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Wouldn't you like me to know...rather than _guess?_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Should you be suggesting such things?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Suggesting..._ME?_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you suggesting that you are not suggesting certain suggestions?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Are you suggesting that you are not suggesting certain suggestions?


Uhh..._what?_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

*sigh* Isn't that just typical?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Hee...Isn't it just, though?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you two still at it?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you think he'll ever let me get the last question in?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Can't you see that I'm having no luck at all getting 'at it'?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

How do you think you could improve your luck?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Can either of you give me a good definition of what "IT" is?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Why don't you ask him first?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Luck? I'm not doing this badly on my own abilities?

Edit: Man! Two posts too slow!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Could you please elaborate on those abilities?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Could you please elaborate on those abilities?


Here? ......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Did you have some where else in mind?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm gonna get in trouble no matter what I say, aren't I?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Can I get you a room?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

May I assist you in that room, Nancy? :shocked:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

How long have _you_ been watching?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't you think two of you is more then I can handle?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't you think one of you is more than _I _can handle?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Why is this so frightening?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

You really don't know, do you?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Why am I finding this so amusing?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

'Cause you're _mean?_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Who? Me?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh, you think you can out of that just because you're cute, eh?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Someone gonna ask again if we want a room?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

You think I'm cute or Chimpi?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

How would I know if Chimpi thinks you're cute?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

What am I chopped Liver?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Where have you been?

Edit: ...all my life, babe?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Princess...is it wrong that I think your cute?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Woo...Did anyone expect _that?_


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Is it wrong that I like that you think I am cute?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Does anyone find flirting through questions inappropriate?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think it's wrong, do you?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Nobody really believes I'm flirting, do they?

(slipping out of the game long enough to say that I'm happily in a relationship)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't you think I read your profile already? Should we stop?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't you think I read your profile already? Should we stop?


It's all in fun, right?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Why else would I be doing this at 2:30 in the morning?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Did you mean to break my heart?


<both of you>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Can someone give Princess a hug, please?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

How can I make it up to you?

Edit: you beat me to it again, Nancy!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Am I over reacting?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Can someone give Princess a hug, please?


May I?.........


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Am I over reacting?


I don't think so...do you, Nancy?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, but can we make it a group hug?

*You beat me this time, Free.*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Can I be in the middle?

<wiggly eyebrow smilie face>


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Why not?......


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Wait, WHAT?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't you wish you'd been paying attention, Chimpi?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Want to be part of our group hug?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Would it be cruel of me to answer before he can?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Aren't you already part of the group hug?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry, Chimpi...what's your answer to Nancy?

Edit: As if I couldn't guess...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Is this going to turn into another argument?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Shouldn't Nancy assume an answer for me?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Is someone going to make a comment about a four-some or am I going to have to do it?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Would you like to?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

What would you like me to assume, Chimpi?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 11, 2006)

Would that be a quad a somthing or another?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Four is not the loneliest number by a long shot, is it?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Who said anything about shooting?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Who said anything about shooting?


Uh, oh...Is it _I_ who should be afraid now?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Shooting is an whole different topic, don't you think?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

May I assist you in that installment of Danger Zone?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Shooting is an whole different topic, don't you think?


Unless you mean shooting your mouth off, right?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Did I go to far?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Unless you mean shooting your mouth off, right?



Why would anyone not want to get rid of their mouth?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> May I assist you in that installment of Danger Zone?


Danger zone? 

Was that question for me?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Danger zone?
> 
> Was that question for me?



Aren't you living in the past now?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Did I go to far?


Ha! Is that possible in this game?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Ha! Is that possible in this game?



Why do I get the feeling I'm the only one not playing a game?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you think I'm always like this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you mind my installing the danger zone while you four start practicing? 

(Defeated by the Speedy Postales' family... ?)


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Has anyone ordered you to be different?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you mind my installing the danger zone while you four start practicing?


What's all this 'danger zone' stuff?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> What's all this 'danger zone' stuff?



Haven't we already cleared that up?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't you guys think it's past my bedtime?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Do you think I'm always like this?


Like what? Cute?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Where did you put my bed, Nancy?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't you guys think it's past my bedtime?


Is that something I can safely answer?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Is there ANYTHING safe in this world?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you think I'm cute? *flutters lashes*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Why do I get this feeling I entered a speed posting zone?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Where did you grow such long, bearish hairs on your eyeballs?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

See, I'm lagging and thats not good in this game, is it?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Do you think I'm cute? *flutters lashes*


Who wouldn't?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why do I get this feeling I entered a speed posting zone?



Do you need permission to drive under the post limit?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Is that flattery Chimpi?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

You know how to assume, once again, don't you!?

*EDIT:* Does anyone care that I'm going to sleep? (Goodnight)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Where did you grow such long, bearish hairs on your eyeballs?


Who was that one for?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

I think it is time for me to say goodnight, if you don't mind?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I think it time for me to say goodnight, if you don't mind?


So soon?..


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

You think you have won, don't you, FreeThinker?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You think you have won, don't you, FreeThinker?


Won what?

Have a good night, okay, Nancy?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Won what?

....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you mind my saying :"good morning"?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Won what?



Don't all games have winners?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Don't all games have winners?


Isn't that determined at the end of the game, though?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Isn't that determined at the end of the game, though?



Is this not the end?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Are winners always stated at the beginning of a game?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Goodnight, boys. Sleep well, won't you?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are winners always stated at the beginning of a game?



Can't you see me *Coming Back To Life*?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Is this not the end?


Surely someone will continue after us, right?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Goodnight, boys. Sleep well, won't you?


Aw, aren't you sweet?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Surely someone will continue after us, right?



Is that a free thought?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Why should I sleep? Am I on a night shift?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Where did you come from, Timber?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Is that a free thought?


Ooh, a punster, eh?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Where did you come from, Timber?


Ooh...Germany, right?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Ooh, a punster, eh?



It's a free world, isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Would it be surprising to you if I said "right out of bed"?
EDIT: I'm just getting awake, so if you'd be so kind to post a little bit slower?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> It's a free world, isn't it?


Damn, you're good, aren't you?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Would it be surprising to you if I said "right out of bed"?



Should I throw caution into the wind?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Would it be surprising to you if I said "right out of bed"?


Whose bed?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Should I throw caution into the wind?


Why not?..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Whose bed?


Would you be very disappointed if i told you it was my own?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Should I throw caution into the wind?


Is it possible to watchout that noone gets hurt?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Is it possible to watchout that noone gets hurt?


That shouldn't be too hard, should it?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

You wouldn't mind if I left to check out some other threads, would you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Why should I?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

What's that noise?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 11, 2006)

What..._That_ noise?


----------



## missaf (Jun 11, 2006)

Who is making all that noise?!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

Eh? What are you asking me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if he kept his hearing in his ear?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

Who stole my hearing? Will you please write down who stole my hearing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh, well, would it matter if it was your hearing aid that's missing?


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Is swamptoad hard of hearing?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Did I confuse you?


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Do you ever sleep??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Are you a bot?

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't I look real?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Is grass white?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you colour blind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Would you be so kind to ask my eye specialist about that?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 11, 2006)

Can you call him?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't you have his phone number?


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Is he on speed dial?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you a kiwi?


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Aren't Kiwi's synonymous with New Zealand??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

How did you know?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

Why can't I think of a question?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2006)

What's goin' on, swamp?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

Why won't these questions ever stop?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Why do you want these questions to stop?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Why did the questions start in the first place?


----------



## Delaney (Jun 11, 2006)

Why are you all questioning the questioners?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Who is questioning me?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Did they read you your rights?


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Do you have the right to remain silent??

 *


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 12, 2006)

Would I execrcise it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Exercises????


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Maybe he means 'exorcise'??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Exorcise????


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*You haven't heard of that word?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Could you tell me about it?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2006)

I heard that exorcising is quite spooktacular, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Do we have to enter the Spooky Zone?


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*What is the Spooky Zone?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

You don't know the Spooky Zone?


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 12, 2006)

Will you hold my hand in the spooky zone


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*If you let me hold your hand, will you hold something else of mine?

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 12, 2006)

Do we have a dirty mind?


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

> Do we have a dirty mind?



*Do we care?

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 12, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Does that really matter?

*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 12, 2006)

What was the original question?


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Do you know how to find it?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Am I supposed to know?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you have a clue?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

Can you give me a hint?


----------



## The Kid (Jun 12, 2006)

Why do you ask?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Er, *what* do you want to know?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you have any shrubbery?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Is the moon shining?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you ever find yourself in a quadrent of loathing and self doubt racked by the cause of your ethnocentric and meaningless existance? 


(My friend Tina's favorite saying...)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 12, 2006)

You *TOO?*....


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2006)

Have you ever, relatively speaking, befit the reclusive notion which is calicoed betwixt a perilous thought-out process, summoned unto a halt of gibberish malarky, and then only suited for what the hell am I talking about anyhow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

Didn't you know we're too big to be quarks?


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*Does anyone understand the question in post #296?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

Is it necessary?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't you want to continue this conversation?


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

> Don't you want to continue this conversation?



*Isn't that obvious?*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 13, 2006)

Is my pantyline showing?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2006)

Can I have a look?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you dare?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 13, 2006)

Pardon me, but do you have any gray poop on?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 13, 2006)

Where is the restroom?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Where was it yesterday?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2006)

can YOU believe its not butter?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

Why did post that question in post #296?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 14, 2006)

And Swampy, you expect me to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2006)

Doesn't he expect everybody to know?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

Why don't you people know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2006)

What was I supposed to think?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2006)

Is anyone else thinking about fried chicken???


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2006)

What sides do you want with that?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2006)

Got Tacos?


----------



## mango (Jun 15, 2006)

*Got Milk?

 *


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Do you have any shrubbery?



Do rose bushes count as shrubbery perchance?


----------



## mango (Jun 15, 2006)

*Do you sleep perchance to dream?

 *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 15, 2006)

Do you kiss and Tell?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2006)

French kiss or otherwise?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 15, 2006)

I like French Kisses, Do you like them too?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2006)

Who doesn't like french kisses?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Who doesn't like french kisses?



Have you ever kissed someone that drenches your face?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2006)

Should I have?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Should I have?



Don't you hate missing out on the juicy tidbits?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Don't you hate missing out on the juicy tidbits?


Is the tidbit meaningful?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Is the tidbit meaningful?



Haven't you ever heard that its the motion of the ocean, not the size of the prize that's important?

(BTW, what the hell is that cliche in its correct form?)


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

Could you tell me another one?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Could you tell me another one?



Ever felt that you couldn't ride the waves cause you've been at the dock too long?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

Ever have that sinking feeling?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Ever have that sinking feeling?


Ever see the episode of LOST where Kate stands at the shore and lets the tide sink her feet deeper and deeper into the sandy beach?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2006)

Do you believe it's possibe that I've never watched more than a few minutes of that show?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Do you believe it's possibe that I've never watched more than a few minutes of that show?



Have you ever beheld the power that is Netflix?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Have you ever been without TV?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 16, 2006)

Can you believe I forgot to bring mine to college for summer classes?


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2006)

*Shouldn't you be focussing on your studies?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Doesn't he need a TV, then?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Does "anyone" truly "need" TV?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Would you post the next question, please?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 16, 2006)

What's in it for me?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 16, 2006)

Why don't you look into it and find out?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't find it. Where should I look?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 16, 2006)

Where did you last see it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Floating in a ray of moonlight?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 16, 2006)

*blush* euhm, under my bed. Have you used it recently?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 16, 2006)

Would it be beneficial?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Should I know?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends if you are in a romantic mood. You wanne use it now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Who? Me? What is it, anyway? Did I miss something?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Who? Me? What is it, anyway? Did I miss something?



Maybe you won't miss it. But once the bottle is empty wouldn't your girlfriend?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Would you mind me rebooting my brain?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Where do I find it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

What? My brain?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Whose brain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't you read?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2006)

Read What?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't you get the newspaper?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Jun 16, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Don't you get the newspaper?


Why should I when I can watch CNN?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 17, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Why should I when I can watch CNN?


Does CNN report about Timberwolf's brain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

*brain still rebooting*
wqwiugoifoifiCNNigofoioaizo???


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*What does that mean?

 *


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 17, 2006)

Who reprogrammed Timberwolf's brain? And more importand, what programs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Why do you worry?


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*What, me worry?

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Have you seen the light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have not seen the light at the end of the tunnel....

But have you paid your Electric Bill?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, but have you fed the squirrels?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't they feed themselves?


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Can you get feedee squirrels??  

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you carry Squirrel Chow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you carry nuts?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Are you nuts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Are we still on this?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 17, 2006)

It all depends on who reprogrammed Timberwolfs brain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you there was no reprogramming of my brain?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2006)

How could this have happened?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

How could have what happened?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, that's what everyone says, after their memory as been erased. How can you be sure?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you I started this reboot sequence by myself?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

A memory drain problem?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Something similar. Would you believe me if I told you I'm tired?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Is it true?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 17, 2006)

Living in the same timezone as Timberwolve, yes I can. Past midnight here. Tomorrow, I'm going to run a marathon, so I really need some sleep to. 

But timber while you were booting, I saw some of the girls entering a module in your brain. Couldn't read the exact text, but it said something about "slave.."

Dit you notice it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

*starting virus scanner* May I ask you to await my answer?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 17, 2006)

Will it be worth the wait?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2006)

What does this red button do?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> What does this red button do?



Do you wanna find out the hard way?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you wanna' make me?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

You talkin' to me?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Who you think I'm talkin' to?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

Are you trying to make me laugh out loud?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

You think I'd be able to hear you if I was?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

Well if I laughed loud enough, wouldn't you hear it?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, are you starting now so I can hear you?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 17, 2006)

You mean you didn't hear me a few minutes ago?!:shocked: ​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, was "that" you?


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Have we cleared up the confusion?

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 17, 2006)

Who was confused?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't is unfair that I have to go to bed now because I work on a Sunday? ​


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

I think everyone would agree that is unfair, don't you?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

And isn't it unfair that I can't continue the laugh-a-thon with a beautiful young woman?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't you think she'll be back?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't know, do you?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

How would I know?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, aren't you Miss-Know-it-all?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Who told???


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, you are from New Jersey, aren't you?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

Doesn't it suck that you guys are so much fun that I've been stalling and now I'm really going to bed?

 SIGH.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Should I go out to eat or make something to eat at home?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Well, you are from New Jersey, aren't you?



You wanna make sumthin of it?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Is this a question game?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ya think???


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Why am I cracking up at NancyGirl74's post?


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't know, why are you?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Did swamptoad leave the Laughing Gas on?

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

I amuse you? (Read Joe Pesci)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello this is "me" is that "you"?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

What you talkin about, Willis?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Did you know that it takes different strokes to rule the world?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Are you talking in the 3rd person again swamptoad?

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mango...are you ripe?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

There's 3 of me?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Mango...are you ripe?




*Do you really want to know??

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Should I be scared?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Are you frightened easily?

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Didn't they tell you I was the shy girl?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Who are "they" and why am I frightened?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

You don't know who "they" are? *looks shocked*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Why are you shocked?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Didn't you know I look like that all the time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you my crystal ball didn't show me that?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Why do you have a crystal ball?

 *


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 18, 2006)

Do a magic 8 ball count?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*How big is it?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

How big is what?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't you know we are talk about the magic 8 ball?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Didn't you see I just popped in?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Where did you pop in from?

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

What are we popping?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Should I go get a bag for cleanup?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Do we have big enough bags?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You wanna make sumthin of it?



You want I should come ova' there and beat the c**p outta' ya'?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you dare?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you care?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you want me to?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

If you guys are gonna fight, will you at least take your clothes off?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Can someone else go first?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

You really think it'd be a good idea to take my clothes off?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Could it be a better idea for us to all keep our clothes on?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't a little bit of risk always good for the soul?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Could someone else take the risk first?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2006)

Who's risk is it if I get nekkid?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Who's risk is it if I get nekkid?


Lookaing at your avatar...aren't you arleady nekkid?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

And who doesn't think naked trolls are sexy?

...

Wait.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Should Zandoz's troll picture put some clothes on?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 18, 2006)

Are you totally insane?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't it against Dim policy to have nudity in our avatars?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't it okay as long as there are no nipples showing?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Why don't trolls have nipples? Are they sad about it?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Zandoz doesn't seem too sad, does he?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Am I to know?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't you pretend to know?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Why are you guys evading the issue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Do we? What issue, anyway?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Why are some folks asking more than one question at a time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you really want to hear the answer?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2006)

Is there actually an answer?


(Activist...that is one of may ways we trolls are anatomically incorrect....LOL)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, what do you think?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't anyone going to ask me how my gig went last night?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

How did it go?


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

How was I supposed to know you had a gig?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Did he tell someone?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 18, 2006)

Why don't I know this someone person?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't Someone a good friend of yours?


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone know who Zanny is talking about?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

Why is everyone talking about me?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Even after putting it in my signature in huge letters for the last few weeks, nobody knew about my gig?

(Just removed it yesterday)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

What is it worth I knew it?

(Just crawling out of my bed in germany *yawn*)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmph!

What do you _think_ that's worth?

(Thanks, Dude!  )

Would you believe that, what with Stanley Cup hockey and World Cup soccer (football), very few people showed up?


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*So you think it was a scheduling error??

 *


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Or perhaps an error in judgement?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

It could just be bad luck, couldn't it?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't we all have bad luck at some point?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Even lovely people such as yourself?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Would you still think I was lovely if I was a serial killer?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Would you believe I could at least still think you're pretty, in that case?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Does that mean that you'll visit me in prison?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't think you'll get _caught_, do you?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you going to snitch? ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Who, Me?
....


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

That was really funny. Oh, that wasn't a question was it?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you think I care if someone's playing by the rules when they give me a compliment?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

What do you care about?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

(Y'know, sometimes it's hard to come up with a question, instead of answering the one that's just been asked!)

Is this just a ploy to keep me occupied while you answer the 'song from the last letter' thread?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

rofl

Are you saying that you've found me out?

I mean...

 Gee, what do you mean?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Trying to play innocent?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

You mean you can't see my halo?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> You mean you can't see my halo?​


Oh, is _that_ what you've got taped to your horns?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Do the horns show _that _much?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

How do I answer _that?_

um...

You don't think I have a problem with that, do you?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't you speak English?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Que?.......


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

LOL
Are we ever going to bed?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

You mean seperately, right?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Is that what you want me to mean?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you trying to get me in trouble with my girlfriend?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Now why would I do that?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

'Cause I'm irresitible, maybe?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh yeah? Says who?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Me...didn't you recognize my avatar?

(Especially by now?)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you think I missed it because I'm sleepy?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

You're Sleepy? Who does that make me?

Dopey?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

So you're saying you're doped up?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Would I admit to that?

Is it even necessary?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey... are you allowed to ask two questions?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Why not?..


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you this clever in real life?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

How could I possibly be?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

How the heck should I know?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

What time do you have to get up?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

So you think that I work tomorrow?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Nope, do you?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Would you believe I have to start at 7 am?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh man! Why are you still up, you masochist?!​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Why do you thinK?

(I've totally locked up every other muscle from sitting here so long, and can only type...)

(HELP!)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

LOL

You're not a flexible person, are you?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Please...may I go to bed now?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Awww do you think you had to ask?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Isn't that just common courtesy?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Only for real men... If I go to bed, will you?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes...deal?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay... so are you in bed yet? ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 19, 2006)

How could I answer that if I were, silly bunny?

Won't you wish me a good night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Uhm, where do all these bunnies come from?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 19, 2006)

Can you believe my birthday June 19th is here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Is this the reason for all the bunnies?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you think the bunnies are the answer?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, what do you think?


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

How can we find an answer to this question?


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Can you tell me where to look?*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

Doesn't anyone know the answer?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't you have the map we gave you?


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*What map?  *


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't tell me you threw the map in the river?


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*What river??  

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

A riverboat map???


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Do you have a riverboat map??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Who?? ME???? What makes you think?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 19, 2006)

More importantly, do any of you have a riverboat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you think I have a river for such a boat?


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*TW.. Can you cry me a river??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you know the magic word?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it something we wouldn't know?


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Can I have a guess?*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 19, 2006)

Can you guess what I have in the box?


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it bigger than a bread box?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 19, 2006)

What kind of bread is in the box? (hi Esme! ltns! )


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it Pumpernickel?
I love pumpernickel!


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

Can I get fries with that?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 19, 2006)

So you wanna supersize it?​


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 19, 2006)

What's SO wrong with the word: SUPERSIZED?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Wasn't there this awful film?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Aren't we all slightly Supersized?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

Isn't a PB&J sandwich the best?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

What kind of "J" do you prefer?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

Isn't Raspberry the best?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't you think it's apricot?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 19, 2006)

What about blueberry?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 19, 2006)

Is strawberry in the running?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 19, 2006)

Doesn't everyone prefer their strawberries dipped in chocolate?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

What about those of us who are allergic to strawberries?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Then, shouldn't you eat some plums?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Ever had plum pudding?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Ever been plum tuckered?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Is that like feeling sleepy or exhausted?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Is there another meaning?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Do plums get sleepy?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

You would be qualified to answer that, wouldn't you?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Should we wake up the plum?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Am I being called a plum?​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Why won't anyone tell me if I'm a plum?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you think they're worried you might actually be a _nut?_


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

rofl
Are you saying I'm salty?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

You're in Utah, aren't you?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you implying that all Utahans are nutty little fruitcakes?​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Just referencing the Salt Flats, you know?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Why am I shivering?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 20, 2006)

Because you're cold and someone should give you a sweater?

(I miss chippy already...)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Will you knit one for all to share?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

What if I can't?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 20, 2006)

What happen to the lesson you took?


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*What lesson?*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

You don't remember when everyone on Dim learned how to knit sweaters and sent them to those we had crushes on? (Guess you didn't get a sweater)


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*When did this happen?

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2006)

Is the redi-whip in your bedroom again?


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Is the redi-whip in your bedroom again?



*Do you really want to see my bedroom??

 *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 20, 2006)

mango said:


> *Do you really want to see my bedroom??*
> 
> * *


 
Why would I want to see your Bedroom?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you like chaos and disarray?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Or a three cheese souffle?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Will we be rhyming today?​


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

Is there any way we can really say?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Why is my rhyme-o-matic out of order today?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

Because it's been warn out in other play?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it because it didn't work the other day?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

If you can't fix it, will you throw it in the bay?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Perhaps we should all just go for a romp in the hay?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

We're having tuna fillet?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

Touche'!!!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Shall we go and visit the buffet?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

Wouldn't it be out of your way?


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Is anyone else confused by all the rhymes?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Why doesn't Esme want to play?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Could it be the big cheese tray?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe others don't want to get caught up in this mellay?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

If so, may I have it with some claret'?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Would you like it with no delay?


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

What should I have for lunch today?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Why not have it in a cafe?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

See, isn't it more fun when you learn how to play?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder if I have sorbet?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

Will you be wearing a beret?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

do any of you guys have a toupee?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder what its like on the Nikkei?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Aren't you glad for rhymezone.com this time of day?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you think I should flee to Paraguay?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> Do you think I should flee to Paraguay?



I don't know, but did ya know that if ya go to Mexico, all the kids will say, "que onda, guay"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Did I know the rhyme's on its way?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 20, 2006)

Who wants to co-author a book with me, called "101 Fun Things to Do in the Hay"?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2006)

Can I cowrite & Co-host on any day?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

Does the position of fact verifier make good pay?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

Rather than verify facts, I'd like a dragon to slay.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Do we need to pay the hay?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2006)

Straw's cheaper, isn't that what they say?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't they often just give it away?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2006)

May we still play in the hay even if we're gay?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you sway?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 21, 2006)

Are we rythiming now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Er, what are we doing now?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you know where my spell checker went?


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Did it fall down an air vent?*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh, you mean the one that I lent?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 21, 2006)

Will you help me pitch a tent?


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*What if I tell you to "get bent"?

 *


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd feign innocence and ask you what you meant. 
If I told you there was something yummy in it for you, would you consent?


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Do you think I would relent?

 *


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, of that I am confident!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you know where your question went?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

... Why did I start this dramatic event?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know, but it's heaven sent..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

It's heaven sent??


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

I would go to heaven for the scenery, and hell for the company... would you?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

Is that something I could do?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Who says you can't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

I think feigning ignorance is the way to go...​


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Was that a question? or a statement?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Will we ever know?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

hmmm... do we even want to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Who killed your caps?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Are you suggesting... Darlek's?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Me? Suggesting?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

then you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you think so?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Perhaps, but should I think diffrently?


----------



## The Kid (Jun 21, 2006)

Is that what _you_ want to do?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

How come all of the sudden this became all about ME?! what do YOU want?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2006)

Doesit really matter what anyof us want?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

Are you quoting buddist lore?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Who's quoting buddies to quit?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2006)

What the hell are any of you talking about???


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

so... will any question beat this one?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 22, 2006)

Perhaps we will find out in due time?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

How come when I think about posting to this thread my previous posts are usually on a different page?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Maybe you're not so much a man of questions?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Why do you interrogate in such a manner?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Perhaps I got no manners?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

Who stole your manners?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Would you believe it?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 22, 2006)

How could they do such a thing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

How could I know?


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*Did you know?*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

They stole your manors? Where will you live?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Under a bridge?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Are you a troll?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Why do you think so?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Or perhaps a billy goat gruff?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

A what?????  ?????


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 22, 2006)

What question did you ask again?


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*Who wants to know?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Does anybody want to know anything?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2006)

Once again, what are we talking about?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 22, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't have a clue?


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

Would you explain it to me?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Does it need explaining?*


----------



## mossystate (Jun 23, 2006)

Do you have needle and thread for my torn spleen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Did you know that we're stuck in a thread?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Where are we stuck?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

On a needle?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Can somebody please "expleen" the spleen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't we all have one?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Can you show me yours?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Can't you see?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Is it visible?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

The invisible man?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Can you see him?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

If not, would I know he's there?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Can you hear him?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Did he say something?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*What did he say?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Have you heard it?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Do you really want to know what I heard?*


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

Did you hear it through the grapevine?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2006)

Am I seeing things or is that a dancing raisin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Would you be surprised to hear that there are some more of them dancing over here?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 23, 2006)

Are they Dirty Dancing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

How do you define "dirty dancing", exactly?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2006)

Do you know how to dance?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Do you mean this dance where you knot your legs together?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 23, 2006)

Is this dancing or some sexual suggestion? 

View attachment dirtydancing.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

The two in the picture or my question?


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Should I know?


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2006)

Why wouldn't you know?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 24, 2006)

Was I suppose to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Why shouldn't you?


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Why shouldn't who?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

How will I know?


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Do you know anything??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Do you really want to know?*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't know, do I?


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2006)

Can anyone explain what's going on?


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Isn't it obvious?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Obviousity killed the cat?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

The Cat is dead?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 24, 2006)

Did you Kill it?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2006)

Could it be playing possum?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 24, 2006)

What is a possum?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

A possum?  *shrugs*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 24, 2006)

Would "Possums are animals famous for "playing dead" when threatened" help you understand?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 24, 2006)

Possums actually called Opossums, are the only North American Marsupial! Does that answer your question? 

View attachment babypossums.jpg


View attachment haginpossum.jpg


View attachment meanpossum.jpg


View attachment roadkill possum.jpg


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

What was the question again?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Did you kill the animal that could quite rightly be a possum?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you think I ate it?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

well, was I right in thinking that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you it was someone else?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Who are you going to blame it on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Don't you know the suspect?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

omg, are you trying to blame this on Farris Bueler?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Ain't he always the one to blame?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Did you see him do it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Do I have to?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Question is...do you want to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Do I want to what?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you want pie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Pie? Why not?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

What's your favorite?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 24, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> What's your favorite?



Is "cowpie" an acceptable answer here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Cowpie? Are you sure?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Cowpie? Are you sure?



Do you not know what it is or something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, do _you_?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

How about some good ole' chocolate cream pie instead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds tasty... :eat2:, doesn't it?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

How big of a piece do you want? 


*giggles to herself*


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 24, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> How big of a piece do you want?
> 
> 
> *giggles to herself*



Depends- piece of what?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Are we talking about pie??? lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Aren't we?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

can you define pie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Never seen one?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Who hasn't?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you like whipped cream on your pie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Er, lmbchp?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Can I help you?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 24, 2006)

Did you say Chili Corn Con?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Who ate the pie with whipped cream?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

It's GONE???


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 24, 2006)

Was it tasty too?


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

What kind was it?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Didn't you know?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 25, 2006)

Y'think I fuckin' care?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't you?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Doesn't _anybody_ care anymore?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

What is IT, that we should care about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

What's goin' on?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

How you doin', Timberwolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

*yawn*
How would you feel if you came straight out of bed?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Are you saying you've got a sore neck, stiff joints, you're hungry, and you need to go to the WC?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Where's that damn WC?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Where's that damn WC?


Isn't it just down the hall, or is yours outside?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Would you belive me if I told you it's gone?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Why wouldn't I?

Did you check everywhere?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

It's back. My dad took it for a walk... Would you believe that?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

How gullible do you think I am?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you _really_ want to know?

Oops.. Two brains with one thought...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 25, 2006)

What do it look like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Would you mind my being unsure?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you mind me being confused?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Why should I mind?


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Who is confused??

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Is it you being confused?


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Are you trying to accuse me of that?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you think so?


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*What do you think?*


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you want to know what I think?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Are you going to tell us soon?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 25, 2006)

What's the big hurry?


----------



## interesting monster (Jun 25, 2006)

what's the big furry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Are you talking about me?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

Why would we talk about you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Is there any other big furry here?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

I haven't shaved my legs - does that count?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Who might be furrier, some unshaven legs or a full grown wolf?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Would you like me to show you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Why not?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

What is this show and tell?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 26, 2006)

Have I lost my mind?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

Is your head full of straw?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, is yours?


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you just touch my ass?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Could it have been one of the girls?


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*Does anyone know the literal translation of the name "Kaiserslautern"??

(King something?)*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

What about:
Kaiser -> emperor, Kaiser;
lautern/l&#228;utern -> purify?


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*So you mean it transliterates to 'Purified Emperor' or 'Emperor Who Purifies'?*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

Are you a purist?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you think I qualify?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

mango said:


> *So you mean it transliterates to 'Purified Emperor' or 'Emperor Who Purifies'?*


Uhm... What about Emperorpurified?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Where do you all come from?


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Have you lost the thread of the conversation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Wouldn't you too if your conversation would all the sudden be interfered by some others?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

You're not used to that by now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Can you lead three conversations at one time?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2006)

The real question is; can you follow all three conversations at one time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't you think both could be difficult?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2006)

Or perhaps neither?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 26, 2006)

Could random irrelivant comments be better?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Neither - nor, who cares?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 26, 2006)

Who has the whipped cream?


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Why do you want the whipped cream??????


----------



## Placebo (Jun 26, 2006)

what about regular cream?


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Why would she want regular cream?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 27, 2006)

Why wouldn't she want regular cream?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 27, 2006)

What's the big deal?

Cream's all good, isn't it?

..


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*Is cream better if you... 
whip it 
into shape 
shape it up 
get straight 
go forward 
move ahead 
try to detect it 
it's not too late 
to whip it 
whip it good ?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

The whipped whopper?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 27, 2006)

Isn't that a new Burger King menu item?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Who wants to buy me a whopper??


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Do you want fries with that?​


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Can I have ketchup if I do?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 27, 2006)

What is so great about ketchup?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

You mean you don't know? and... Isn't it catsup?​


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Isn't EVERYTHING that comes from tomatoes GREAT???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you made of tomatoes?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you being cheeky?


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Who's talking about being cheeky?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Is it cheesy?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2006)

Have you beheld the power of cheese?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Did I strengthen myself with the power of cheese?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2006)

Was it Limburger?


----------



## Placebo (Jun 27, 2006)

whats that rotten smell?


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Why isn't it easy being cheesy?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't they say "whoever 'smelt' it dealt it" ?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Did you smell it?


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone have some Febreeze?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

What about the cheese?


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

who moved my cheese?

(My God I hated that whole management movement!)


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Someone ate the cheese?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

Who was the last one to see it?


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Doesn't the cheese stand alone?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 27, 2006)

Was it the mouse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Was it Jerry?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

May I cut the cheese?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

You won't cut yourself, do you?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

You'd like me to cut myself, wouldn't you?

Wouldn't you?????:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't you think you got a little paranoid?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Who are you to call me paranoid? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Would you please put away that knife?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

You'd like me to put away this knife, wouldn't you?

Wouldn't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Would you like me to use force to make you put it away?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, so now you think you can force me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 28, 2006)

Shall I entice you instead?


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 28, 2006)

If you entice me, does it mean I'm going to get to stay for "coffee"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 28, 2006)

Would you prefer coffee, tea, or me?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you think he passed out from excitement?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Will we ever know?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

What's there to know?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 28, 2006)

Only we know but we're not sayin', are we?


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Says who?

There, is my post long enough now? ARGH!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 28, 2006)

Why me, don't ya' know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

How should I?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2006)

Why don't you come over here and find out?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 28, 2006)

Who asked you?


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Why won't anyone answer me?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

What's the question?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 28, 2006)

Why is finding love soooooo hard?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

Is there an answer that would help?


----------



## zonker (Jun 28, 2006)

How do you expect me to answer that on an empty stomach?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Why don't you just eat something before posting an answer?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 28, 2006)

Perhaps a Taco?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2006)

Can I have more than one?


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Can I have a burrito instead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

What about two?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

Is it a matter of quality or quantity?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Well... Do I have to tell?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you have reason not to?


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Does it have to be a good reason?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Isn't it always like this?


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

Why would you ask that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 29, 2006)

Why ask when you can tell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you tell?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

What's there to tell?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 29, 2006)

Why does this keep happening sigh?


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Aren't you already confused?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

what the heck are you people blithering about?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 29, 2006)

Whose blithering??


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

Why won't anyone give me a straight answer?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Was your question worth it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Why give an answer if a question does it as well?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

How did ya become so insightful?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Who the hell do any of you think you are?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Why don't you post that question to yourself?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 29, 2006)

Why ask what I already know that I don't know...Ya know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Er... uhm... No?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why don't you post that question to yourself?



Why don't you try and make me, Herr Timberwolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Why should I?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

'Cause I said so?


----------



## fatkid420 (Jun 29, 2006)

Where do babies come from?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Would you like me to draw you a picture?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Would you do that?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Can I ???????


----------



## fatkid420 (Jun 29, 2006)

Who was the first person to look at a cow and say, "I think I'll squeeze these dangly things here and drink what comes out"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Was it you???


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

I like drinking out of "dangly" things, don't you?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 29, 2006)

Say WHAT????? lol


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 29, 2006)

What says you??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 30, 2006)

Who is you?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 30, 2006)

Would you like to be furnished with a 'Dangly Thing', to drink from too?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 30, 2006)

Absolutely! Who wouldn't?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2006)

Has 'Dangly Thing' been clarified?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 30, 2006)

Do I want to know what a "Dangly thiing" is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

How should I know what you want to know?


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2006)

Is there such a thing as a consensus?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 30, 2006)

*If a tree falls in the forest where no-one hears it. Does it really make a sound?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, what's your opinion?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 30, 2006)

If a bear shits in the woods and no one smells it, is the Pope Jewish?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 30, 2006)

*Which came first Chicken or the Egg?*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 30, 2006)

Who's on first?


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 30, 2006)

Did someone say bear shit?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

Wouldn't dinosaur eggs have been around long before chickens?

Or did you mean "which came first, the chicken, or the chicken egg?"

If so, what makes a chicken egg a chicken egg? Is it beacause it came out of a chicken, or because a chicken came out of it?

And why did the egg not cross the road?

 



.


----------



## Esme (Jun 30, 2006)

Why don't we ask Chuck Norris?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

Why _would_ we ask Chuck Norris?

Am I missing some kind of reference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

Can't we just ask Anyone?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 1, 2006)

Would just anyone know?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2006)

Would anyone care?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you care?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you think I should care?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 1, 2006)

Who cares about anything anymore?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you from the Careless Company?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you as caring as you think you are?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2006)

What makes you think?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 2, 2006)

So I can finalize the order, how many is it who want a, 'Dangly Thing', to drink from?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Where on earth do these dangly things come from once more?


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 2, 2006)

Why do you think their world of origin is Earth?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Would you agree if I told you they're not from my home planet?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, where are you saying their are from?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2006)

Perhaps they're from Danglymede?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Do you get them at the Danglymart?*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2006)

Are you making fun of my home planet in the GammaGamma Quadrant?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 2, 2006)

Are we neighbors?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Could you be my neighbor? Would you be my neighbor?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Questions, questions... does anybody have an answer?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is an answer: 7

Did that help?


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Was Charles ever really in charge?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Was Charles ever really in charge?


Can there be any doubt?

Who's the boss?

.


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Do you want Charles in charge of you?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Was that directed at me?

Whose line is it anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Are you all tryin' to confuse me?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

Are we back to being confused again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Are you sure?


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Can anyone really be sure?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

Be sure of what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

What's going on?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Did I witness it?


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Do you wonder about it sometimes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Wouldn't you wonder?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 2, 2006)

Do I need to wonder?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't you?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2006)

Do you think Willy Ames ever wonders?


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Do you think Willly likes the name "Willy"?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

Will Willy ever really be free?

Can anyone say that 6 times fast?​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 3, 2006)

Do we want a free Willy Ames on the loose?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2006)

Who is Willy Ames?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2006)

Why do you ask my questions?


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Do you wanna know what love is?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 3, 2006)

What's love got to do with it?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*Isn't love just the opposite of hate?*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> Do you think Willly likes the name "Willy"?


Why won't Little Willy Willy go home?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Who is Willy Ames?


You don't know one of the people of whom Charles was in charge?

How old are you, anyway?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *Isn't love just the opposite of hate?*


Isn't it more like the opposite of apathy?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> Do you wanna know what love is?


Does he want you to show him?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Oops!

Am I asking too many questions?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*With all these questions, where are the answers?*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah...'Sup wit dat?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*Do you think we'll ever know?*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Is it really for us to know such things?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*Is this, kind of, like the "figuring out the meaning of life" thing?*


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Do you know the meaning of life?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Is that how you see it?

Edit: Too slow. This was in response to angelpassion's question.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*Wouldn't the world end if we did know it?*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *Wouldn't the world end if we did know it?*


Do you mean 'Wouldn't the world not end if we didn't know it?"

Triple-negatives are tricky, aren't they?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Do you mean 'Wouldn't the world not end if we didn't know it?"
> 
> Triple-negatives are tricky, aren't they?



*You'd be bored if you weren't such a free thinker, huh?..................... 


(Just teasing, couldn't resist sorry)*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *You'd be bored if you weren't such a free thinker, huh?.....................
> 
> 
> (Just teasing, couldn't resist sorry)*


Does this mean you're feeling better?

(I hope so.  )


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Where are my slippers???


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Does this mean you're feeling better?
> 
> (I hope so.  )




*I'd be lieing if I said yes. But, a little thank you.*


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> Where are my slippers???



*Did the monster under the bed take them?*


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Have you read "The Monster at the End of This Book"?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> Have you read "The Monster at the End of This Book"?



*No, but is it good?*


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a wonderful children's book that made me laugh for minutes when I was younger... how have you not had the "Monster at the End of This Book" experience?


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

So you remember the book then?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Esme said:


> So you remember the book then?


Am I correct in assuming it's a Shel Sliverstein book?


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Would you be surprised to hear it's a _Sesame Street_ book?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Why didn't I think of that?




*Why didn't you think of that?*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2006)

Have any of you heard a Shel Silverstein tape or cd?

The Peanut Butter Sandwich is one of my faves... What about yours?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 4, 2006)

Should I know who Shel Silverstein is?


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't you know the poet Shel Silverstein?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Didn't you know he wrote "Sylvia's Mother", "The Cover Of The Rolling Stone", "I Got Stoned And I Missed It", "A Boy Named Sue" and "The Unicorn Song"?

Didn't you know he wrote a bunch of children's books?


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

Have you read all of his poems?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

Didn't you know I don't know him?
(BTW, Esme, is it possible your slippers ran away?)


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Will you try to find out who he is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2006)

Have you got some left over time you can lend me?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 5, 2006)

Would the second Tuesday of next week work for you?


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Is Wednesday okay instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 5, 2006)

Are you talking about Wednesday Adams?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Would you agree that Christina Ricci was perfect for that part?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you think a side part is more flattering than a center part?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 6, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Do you think a side part is more flattering than a center part?




*What about the top part or even the bottom part?*


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 6, 2006)

Didn't someone say "Parts is parts"?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

Are you talking about hot dogs?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 6, 2006)

Is it making you hungry?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

Do I look hungry?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 6, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> Do I look hungry?



*Tell the truth, what are you really hungry for?  *


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you really have to ask that????


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Is there a reason not to?


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh you found it?​


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

Did I? .................


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2006)

Didn't you?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

How would I know?


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 7, 2006)

If you don't know how will, I know?​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2006)

When will I stop yawning


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Are you talking about Wednesday Adams?


Can't we talk of Tuesday Weld instead?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001839/


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Who is Tuesday Weld?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Is she Ruby Tuesday?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

RubyTuesday welds?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 7, 2006)

Can she mend a broken typing chair?


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

Who knew chairs could type??!!!???


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone else have a recliner for a computer chair?


----------



## Esme (Jul 8, 2006)

How do you type *and* recline?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you define recline?
(Well, it involves me using the side of my computer to enable mouse usage, and to balance the keyboard so it goes right over the left arm. It works beautifully.)


----------



## Esme (Jul 8, 2006)

Is that really comfy though?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 8, 2006)

Shouldnt it be?
(I need a pillow for it to work right...)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 8, 2006)

So it always is?​


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 8, 2006)

Would you agree that your ass is more happy than my ass since I am using a thick wooden chair rather than a recliner?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 9, 2006)

Doesnt that hurt your back?
(Well, I was in between chairs for a little while. I had a reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly nice non reclining arm chair that I loved, and I had used for a really long time. Then someone decided to jump on me while I was in said chair, and I threw them off, but the force of this all happening destroyed the back legs... So I had a wooden dinner chair for a while, then got this recliner, that has this annoying spot where my lower back rests, thats pretty much a piece of wood, covered by cloth... It kinda hurts. I usually put a pillow there, and a pillow behind my neck, because the back isnt high enough for me to comfortably type... So yeah, I win the comfort of my legs and feet, but I loose the comfort of my back... >.< )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 9, 2006)

Why not try a negative gravity chair?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 9, 2006)

Where am I supposed to get the money for that?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2006)

At the Moon Bank?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Banco De Luna?


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Who else thought of "New Moon on Monday" because of that?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2006)

Should we have?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Are you saying you didn't?​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2006)

Was "I" supposed to?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

How should I know?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Didn't you hear it in the news?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

You don't think I watch TV, do you?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Did your TV run away?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

What's a TV, again?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Uhm, never had one?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Haven't we all?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Uhm, what did I want to ask?


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you think I ask too many questions?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Blue Sky please tell us why, why did you run away for so long?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

Who is Mr. Blue Sky?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

What about Mr. Redsky?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 10, 2006)

Isn't he a sailor's delight?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

Shouldn't sailors take warning?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

Isnt that the captains job?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 10, 2006)

Where's the captain's mess?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't the captain make a mess from doing his "job?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Why don't you take a look at the captain's log?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 10, 2006)

Where does the captain keep his wood?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

If you were a captains log, where would you be?


----------



## The Kid (Jul 10, 2006)

Why don't you ask yourself that question?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 10, 2006)

Wouldn't that be pointless?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2006)

what would it matter?


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 10, 2006)

I really that don't would it?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Is confusion on the run?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 10, 2006)

Was it ever not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 10, 2006)

Will it ever end?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Why should it end?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

When do we begin to ask questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe when we stopped posting them?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

*Isn't that the name of the game?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Didn't they change the name to protect the innocent?


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know did they?​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2006)

what's the original question? does it have to do with what's the name of that song?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> what's the original question? does it have to do with what's the name of that song?



Are two questions allowed? Well, are they?​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Are two questions allowed? Well, are they?​



why shouldn't they? why is one question more important then the other?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Are we in a questioning? And if yes, why?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

Is it possible to be IN a question?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

*Isn't the name The question game? (not the one question game) Wouldn't that mean you could ask more than one question? Or maybe even ask 3 questions? *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Will anyone offer more?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Will anyone offer more?



*Don't you have to have more to offer more?*


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 11, 2006)

How much is more?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Why don't you just set the stakes up high?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 11, 2006)

Can I have a really big steak??


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 11, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Can I have a really big steak??



*Can I have mine rare?*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

Would you like it to still be mooing? (ew, lol)


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 12, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Would you like it to still be mooing? (ew, lol)



*Can I moo....n someone insted  ??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Why not?
BTW, BBSSBBW, would you think a steak that would be able to moo (if it were alive) would be a steak big enough for you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

Moo or moon somebody?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Moo at the moon?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Moo at the moon?



*Is that what the cow did? I thought it was the cow jumped over the moon.*


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

What did it land on?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2006)

Do I have something on my face?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

you mean besides the makeup?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

Doesn't a smile belong there?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

why wouldn't there be a smile? do you think she has had a bad day?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't we all have bad days?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 13, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if we didn't?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if we could teleport, like in Star Trek, from one part of the globe to another in the blink of an eye? (Then I could meet some of the people I chat with who are from other countries!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Would a blink of an eye be enough time to get ready for the visit of someone?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

Who's the someone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

How will I know?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

maybe the someone will ring the doorbell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Can you see this someone?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

Weren't you waiting for this someone?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 13, 2006)

Is there any particular reason youre waiting on this someone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you waiting *on* someone???


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 13, 2006)

Who are we talking about again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Was it you?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

Someone knockin' on the door...
Somebody ringin' the bell.
Do me a favor, open the door...
and let em' in!!

Who sang it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Wouldn't that be another thread?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

I finished with a question, didn't I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Was it Paul?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

It was! Now what do I write about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

About another thread?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> About another thread?



*What color do you need, for that thread? Didn't know you could sew  *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Surprised?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes.

No.

Yes.

Maybe?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 14, 2006)

*some days?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Uhm, yesterday?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 14, 2006)

*Have any idea which direction to go in now?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

What about the opposite of the opposite direction?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 14, 2006)

...Or the same of a different direction?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2006)

couldn't we call the whole thing off and start over?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh, could it really be as simple as that?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2006)

why can't it be that simple? what's the name of that song?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Need a guide rope?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2006)

is it funnier then a bbw guide?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 14, 2006)

What's on the other end?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 14, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> What's on the other end?


 
*Are you sure your not burning both ends at the same time?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Are you trying to burn my fingers?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 14, 2006)

Can you guess what I have on the end of my finger?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, assuming you got more than one finger... which one?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 14, 2006)

Are you going to pull it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Me? No. You?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2006)

why do people think finger pulling is funny?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Why do you ask me?


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Have you ever pulled someone's finger?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you remember what happens in the movie, Mystery Men, when someone pulls Paul Reubens' finger?


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you know he's Pee Wee Herman?


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 14, 2006)

Wasn't he arrested for pulling more than his finger?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

Esme said:


> Did you know he's Pee Wee Herman?



*Did you know he was on Late night with Conan O'Brian last night?*


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

What did he say?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

Esme said:


> What did he say?



*I am sorry I can't say I fell asleep just before he came out.  are you mad at me now?  LOL*


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 15, 2006)

How could someone be mad at an angel?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 15, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> How could someone be mad at an angel?



*Oh you'd be suprised lol. But, I was kidding, with esme. I had to come up with a question for the game lol. Hugs. 

Is today a good day for you Zandoz?*


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

You know I could never be mad at you, don't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 15, 2006)

Didn't Sean Connery say he'd never play James Bond again, but he did, indeed, take on that role again in the movie, Never, Say Never?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

Did he? Really? No Double?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 16, 2006)

Have you never seen it?



~angelpassion~ said:


> *Is today a good day for you Zandoz?*



Not really my friend. The dog incident set me back a month....and the heat & humidity have this ole troll dragg'n


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 16, 2006)

Isnt it awesome?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 16, 2006)

Esme said:


> You know I could never be mad at you, don't you?


*Of course I know hugs  *


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 16, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Not really my friend. The dog incident set me back a month....and the heat & humidity have this ole troll dragg'n



*All I can say is HUGS *


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 16, 2006)

*isn't it so?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

Where have all the questions gone?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Where have all the questions gone?



*Out in cyberland??*


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 16, 2006)

Are they lost?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 16, 2006)

Were they ever found?


----------



## Esme (Jul 16, 2006)

What are we looking for?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 16, 2006)

did anyone take it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

Did anyone check with lost and found?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Will we ever know?


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 17, 2006)

*Do we want to know?*


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

Who knows?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 17, 2006)

Who's on first?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 17, 2006)

what are we looking for in Lost and Found?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

For the found?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 17, 2006)

Wouldn't it have to be both?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 17, 2006)

Can something be both lost and found?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 17, 2006)

Isn't it really a matter of context?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

Wasn't it lost by someone to be found by someone else?


----------



## Friday (Jul 18, 2006)

Can it _be_ found if it hasn't been lost?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2006)

wouldn't it depend on the item?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 18, 2006)

Are we talking about Depends?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Are we talking about Depends?



Well it depends upon what we're talking about, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

Are we talking?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 18, 2006)

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Is there anybody in there?


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you look, or are you just asking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you I was just asking?


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Can you be trusted?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2006)

Do I look trustworthy?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2006)

has anyone said you have a slight shadiness perchance?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2006)

Woud you believe that the logo on my pants says "Shady"?


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you kiddin' me???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 19, 2006)

Any relation to Slim Shady?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Slim? Are you kidding?


----------



## olivefun (Jul 19, 2006)

What do you mean by that???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Do I look like being slim?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 20, 2006)

How are we to know what you look like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Why don't you just take a look?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 20, 2006)

who all has pictures?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Didn't you have them?


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Was I supposed to keep them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Wasn't it snuggletiger who was supposed to keep them?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 20, 2006)

How would I know?


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Didn't you take notes at the meeting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Meeeting? What meeting?


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

Didn't you know about the meeting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Is it possible that I'm living on the wrong side of the big pond?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 20, 2006)

Could the pond be on the wrong side of you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 20, 2006)

Is the pond moving again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

Isn't it always moving?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2006)

Wouldn't that just totally PO the map makers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

Uhm... PO???


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

Anybody know a polite way to explain PO?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

Maybe you could PM me?
(There you won't have to be such extremely polite...)


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

Did that help?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

Got my answer?


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 22, 2006)

What was the question again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

What question?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

Are we talking about the eternal question?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 22, 2006)

Why don't we talk about the old familiar suggestion instead?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 22, 2006)

What would that be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

Do you believe in love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

At first sight?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> What would that be?



Why don't you go #%@!!#@ yourself?!!?

(Not personally, mind you. Just clarifying!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

Should I laugh or should I cry now?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

Would you like a hug?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

Is water wet?
(Yes, of course...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Should I laugh or should I cry now?


Should I stay or should I go?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 23, 2006)

Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 23, 2006)

Did you ever promise me a rose garden?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Is water dry?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

Haven't you showered with dry water before?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you need a shower?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Who won't be needing a shower at these temperatures?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 24, 2006)

Awwww, is da poor German boy hot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Depends... 
If my GF is around... yes. :smitten: :wubu:
Because of the weather... only full contact sweating...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

do you think its dry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

What is dry?


----------



## Esme (Jul 24, 2006)

Dry like a martini?


----------



## The Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 24, 2006)

Brewed or boiled?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this a free martini, or will I be billed for it when the cruise is over?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2006)

Which cruise?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't Tom Cruise afford to treat his guests to martinis?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Can he sing for us too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Do you _really_ want him to sing?


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh please no. Can't we send him back?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Into the desert?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

How about sending him out for his just desserts? How about sending him out for dessert?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, what kind of dessert would you prefer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't you think something CHOCOLATE is always a good bet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

You mean, for a chocoholic?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

Why would you want to be mean to a chocoholic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Who said I'd be wanting to be mean to a chocoholic?
(I'd be having to be mean to myself, then...)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

What's a chocoholic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

How can I questionable describe a chocoholic?
...
Well, you know what an alcoholic is?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Are you addicted to chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you feel it getting warmer?


----------



## Friday (Jul 27, 2006)

OMG, is it in the chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

What is in the chocolate?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 27, 2006)

Could it be nuts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Uhm, who is nuts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

The chocoholic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Didn't he (or she) get the chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

The chocoholic or the nut? Or are they one and the same?


----------



## Esme (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you like pina coladas?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you like getting caught in the rain?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you have half a brain?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 28, 2006)

Is it any of your business?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 28, 2006)

Who made you King????


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

Where is the Burger King's kingdom?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Somewhere under the belly?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 28, 2006)

why can't I be a king?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2006)

Is there already one?


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

Isn't there one what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

A King ????


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 28, 2006)

wouldn't I make a good king?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2006)

What would the subjects say?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

What would the Queen Bee say?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Who'll ask the hornets?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2006)

Do the hornets care?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Do I care?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you enjoy being stung?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 28, 2006)

Do the Hornets play Coronets?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't kings play coronets? Hey! Snuggletiger, can you play a coronet?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2006)

Can I join in and play the theramin?


----------



## The Kid (Jul 28, 2006)

But weren't you going to play that other instrument?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

_Which_ other instrument?


----------



## King Garlic VIII (Jul 29, 2006)

Wasn't it the one that I was using to unclog the toilet the other day?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Ewww... You won't mind keeping it, then?


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

How do you play the plunger?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Who? Me? Do I seem so elastic?


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Who? Me? Do I seem so elastic?



*Are you saying that wasn't you playing Mr. Fantastic in the Fantastic Four movie?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 29, 2006)

Wasn't the elastic super heroine in The Incredibles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Aren't there a lot of elastic heroes out there?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 29, 2006)

Is there a hero directory?


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

Where could I find one of those?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Why don't you take a look at the heroclopedia?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 29, 2006)

Do you really think I have one?


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

If you don't, who would?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 29, 2006)

Who Wouldn't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Won't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

Will you be mine?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Will you be mine?



If I could get that question answered for you, would you give me your supercute avatar?​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

Do you really want my supercute avatar?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

What about mine, perhaps?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 30, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> What about mine, perhaps?



I don't think so! Know what I mean, Vern?:doh:


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you sure this isn't a variation of the old, "_Cored-Grapefruit-Warmed-Up-in-the-Microwave-Trick?"_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

What the hell for a trick is that?
Sounds like a mess...?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

Would you explain the trick? (It's over my head too.)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 31, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Are you sure this isn't a variation of the old, "_Cored-Grapefruit-Warmed-Up-in-the-Microwave-Trick?"_



Are you referring to having sex with it?​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Esme said:


> How do you play the plunger?



Don't you put it on the end of the trumpet to make a mute sound?


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Is anyone else creeped out by the grapefruit thing now???


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Wouldn't the acidity of the grapefruit be a factor?


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Wouldn't that sting???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Could it bite?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 31, 2006)

Would it be worse than it's bark?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 31, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Wouldn't the acidity of the grapefruit be a factor?


In the context of a sex device or a trumpet mute?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you really want to confuse me?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 31, 2006)

Aren't you always confused anyway?:doh:


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Shouldn't we try to clear up the confusion?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Wouldn't the grapefruit acidity react with the metal in the trumpet and with the other thingie in the trick nobody has defined?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

Huh? (Goes back to The Land of Confusion.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you mind my following you?


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 31, 2006)

_Do you like what you see?_​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

what am i looking at?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you asking me or your eyes?


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

How would my eyes answer the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't they know what they're looking at?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 31, 2006)

The eyes have it!


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you put that in the form of a question?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh shit, I didn't, did I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2006)

A little forgetful, eh?
(But you're not alone...)


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 1, 2006)

What was the question?


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 1, 2006)

Have we gotten an answer yet?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 1, 2006)

Doesn't the question have to come first?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't you know that every question is an answer in this thresd?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you tell if someone is clever by his answers and wise by his questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe if the answering question is without typos? *watches the sky*


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

Is the sky falling?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it going to land on me?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

Why can't the sky land on some guy named Murwynne?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

What did Murwynne do to have you wishing the sky would fall on him/her?


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

Is Merwin a better spelling?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Would you please keep my old pal out of this sky disaster?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

Why can't the sky fall on death's older brother Murwynne?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Would it make any sense?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anything in this thread ever make any sense?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it supposed to make sense?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

wouldn't it considering Murywnne's character?


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anything around here make sense?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe we should call Murwynne to explain?


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Aug 2, 2006)

_Maybe we should. What do you think?_


----------



## Esme (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know what to think. Do you?


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> I don't know what to think. Do you?



I wasn't listening; do I what?​


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

Does it matter what?


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

*Nothing really matters. So here is a new question to ponder,*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you have to choose one?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

Can there be only one?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

wouldn't you automatically eliminate smelly?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 3, 2006)

Can I have hot, pink and shaved?:eat2:


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Can I have hot, pink and shaved?:eat2:



Do you eat cats then?​


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you think he'd do such a thing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2006)

Is he a cat-eater?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

which cat are we talking about? Morris perchance?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

Didn't Morris go over the ranbow to see Dorothy & Toto?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

Isn't Morris still alive?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2006)

Should I know?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

why wouldn't a smart guy like you know?


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

*Why are we still talking about cats?*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

why can't we stay on the subject of cats until we ascertain the location of Morris?


----------



## Esme (Aug 3, 2006)

Isn't he cryogenically frozen?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2006)

what would be the point of freezing Morris?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

Why not freeze the assets of Phillip Morris?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

Why don't we just stop freezing things?
(It's cold enough out here... ah...tchoo!)


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 4, 2006)

When can this happen?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 4, 2006)

Is never a possibility?

Think of the ice cream!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 4, 2006)

Didn't Sean Connery say he'd never play 007 again, but he did?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

Could it be you are right?


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you think they could be wrong?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you think I'm sure?


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

*Sean Connery actually played Bond again? *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 5, 2006)

DId you know that the Bond film, Never Say Never Again, starring Connery as Bond, is an ironic title?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 5, 2006)

How could I miss having seen that whole movie all these years?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, how could you?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 5, 2006)

Could it be as simple as bad timing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2006)

Could it? Who knows?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

Shall we ask the great sage, Pete Townshend, and the rest of The Who then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Couldn't we ask the pinball wizard, instead?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 6, 2006)

Wouldn't he be upset if we interrupted his pinball game with questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

He's a wizard, isn't he?


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

Are you talking about the "Wizard" of Oz?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Does he play pinball?


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

How much does it cost to play?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Does this matter for a wizard?


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

What if he is lying about being a wizard?


----------



## socaldave (Aug 6, 2006)

What is he lying about?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

Could he be Sleepy?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

Could he be one of the other 7 dwarves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

Is one of the seven dwarves a pinball wizard?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 7, 2006)

Which Wizard Academy did the pinball wizard attend?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 7, 2006)

Could it have been an internet course?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you sure they had an internet course in wizardry back then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 7, 2006)

Is this wizard so old he can't remember anything?


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 7, 2006)

Does this wizard live down a yellow brick road?​


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 7, 2006)

Didn't Elton John say "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you sure I'm about to know the answer?


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 7, 2006)

Aren't you really smart???


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

Do you think I am?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

Is "yes" an option?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 8, 2006)

Isn't "Yes" the obvious response?


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

It wouldn't seem to be, would it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

Uhm, BTW, who's foolin' who?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 8, 2006)

Would self delusion be the appropriate term?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2006)

Doesn't the adage "I exist, therefore I am wrong" usually apply?


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2006)

Doesn't it depend on the situation?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2006)

Isn't existance pretty universal?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Have I happened upon the philosophy club?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2006)

Or maybe the admissions screening department for the twilight zone?


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2006)

Have you stepped into the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Have you stepped into the Twilight Zone?



Did I just see Rod Serling?  ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Is it possible I didn't see him?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 10, 2006)

Is it possible Rod is invisible to your eyes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Is it possible that you are right?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 10, 2006)

Or left? ...........


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

Who left?


Is my stupid question of an acceptable length now??


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Where did they go?


 Did you know that there was just one little space missing in your question to make it long enough?


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

Where did _who_ go?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 11, 2006)

who knows?


----------



## Friday (Aug 11, 2006)

OMG. Again?


----------



## Esme (Aug 11, 2006)

What are we talking about?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 11, 2006)

When have I ever had a clue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Yesterday?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 15, 2006)

Can you try again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

To-morrow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 15, 2006)

Why put off today, what you can do to-morrow?


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 15, 2006)

What if i don't want to do it to-morrow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, could you have done it yesterday...?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 16, 2006)

Why would I?


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

Didn't you say you would?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 16, 2006)

Why would I, if you wouldn't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if we'd all be moving our asses to meet?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 16, 2006)

did anyone miss me?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you checked yourself for tire tracks and unexplained holes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Uhm, wasn't that someone else?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

What's for dinner?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 16, 2006)

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Uhm, breakfast?


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 16, 2006)

Who would like to take me out to Dinner?


----------



## bigdog (Aug 16, 2006)

Where shall I take you?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 16, 2006)

Where the streets have no name?


("E." Kill two birds with one stone thread  LOL just kiddin')


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you gone through the desert on a horse with no name?


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 16, 2006)

bigdog said:


> Where shall I take you?



Where would you like to?


----------



## bigdog (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you have somewhere in mind?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 16, 2006)

Did it feel good to be out of the rain?


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

Was the cake there too?


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 16, 2006)

bigdog said:


> Do you have somewhere in mind?




How about a Phone Call?


----------



## 4honor (Aug 16, 2006)

What doyou call your phone? and why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 16, 2006)

Can I have a new question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Want some chocolate?


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 17, 2006)

What the hell is chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Never heard of chocolate?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 17, 2006)

is there someone available to call and eat chocolate with?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 17, 2006)

you have reached 1-800-YOU-WANT-CHOCOLATE, how can I help you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

With some chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 17, 2006)

Have I ever refused the wonderful, sweet, to-die-for, delectible, delicious, yummy CHOCOLATE?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Would you be able to?


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 17, 2006)

Able to Go to the moon???


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Just on your feet?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 18, 2006)

Do your feet smell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Should they?


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*What do they smell like?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Like bananas in cheese?


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*Is that a good smell?*


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 18, 2006)

I dunno, wanna sniff?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

Why not sniff glue instead of feet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Wouldn't you prefer to sniff chocolate, instead?

(Sniffing glue gives me such a braintearing headache...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone besides me feel as though it's time for this thread to die?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you need a hug?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 18, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Do you need a hug?



That would be great but I still feel this thread should die!
Quickly and painfully!!
But will you still love me?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 18, 2006)

Hm, do i have to answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Why should it die?


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 19, 2006)

It's Midnight. Why haven't I turned into a Pumpkin?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 19, 2006)

Would you like to be my little pumpkin?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2006)

Little? Could I be less qualified?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 19, 2006)

Does this thread make me look fat?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2006)

How dumb do I look? <looks in mirror> Not the best queston for an ole troll to ask, is it?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 19, 2006)

Shakened or stirried?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 19, 2006)

How about on the rocks?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 19, 2006)

Be thorough. Why not both?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

What are we drinking?


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2006)

*What do you like?*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 20, 2006)

Hasn't that been asked before?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 20, 2006)

Who cares, want a drink?


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you buyin?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

Weren't you buying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Buy what??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

Buy a clue?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 20, 2006)

Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 20, 2006)

I gOts All dEm vOwEls, whIch OnE dO (Y)OU wAnt?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 21, 2006)

What are you, an efin' idiot?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Why, you feelin' left out?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you pickin' on me?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Now, why would I do that?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Why do you do such things?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it because I'm that way?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you that easy to confuse?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you?????


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Will there ever be a sufficient answer to so many of these questions?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Do all questions have to have answers?:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you questioningly answering me right now?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

What way do you like to be questioned?:eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

What you don't have the entire selection of Britanica Encyclopedia's 4,405 editions?:shocked:


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 21, 2006)

Did anyone notice (Y) looks like cleavage?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

With all the real cleavage around here?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 21, 2006)

Oooo, you've been looking at REAL cleavage?!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

whatever happened to my cleavage?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gasp* You don't have it anymore?


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

*Did Rebecca lose her cleavage??*


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

pfft, did I ever have it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

How can we be sure?


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

*Do you have proof?*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are pictures perchance?


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

*Do we really need evidence?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

In case of cleavage? (Y)


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 21, 2006)

Which way did they go? Which way did they go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 21, 2006)

Are they hiding under a chair?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you think they fit?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't you think that depends on the size of the chair and the...er..."girls"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Well... Why else would I ask?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2006)

which girls are we talking about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

( Y ) <-- These ones. Know them?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Why don't you introduce them?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 23, 2006)

Haven't we met before?


----------



## mango (Aug 23, 2006)

*Do I know you?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Would the answer "yes" be a surprise to you?

(@ bbwswetheart: Wouldn't that be your job?  )


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 23, 2006)

are they worth knowing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Would you doubt it?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 23, 2006)

Would knowing be better than doubting?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Would the answer "yes" be a surprise to you?
> 
> (@ bbwswetheart: Wouldn't that be your job?  )



1) May I introduce you to Myrtle and Myrna?
2) Did you know that there are such things are manbreasts and manbras?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> 1) May I introduce you to Myrtle and Myrna?
> 2) Did you know that there are such things are manbreasts and manbras?


1) Aren't they cute?
2) Don't you think they're usually too small for cleavage?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

Has Myrtle been to Myrtle Beach?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah. And Myrna was in Smyrna... Right?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah. And Myrna was in Smyrna... Right?


Does Smyrna exist???


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Why don't you ask Myrna?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why don't you ask Myrna?




Why would Myrna have the answer when all anyone else has is questions?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 24, 2006)

How do we know what Myrna looks like? does she stand out in a crowd?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 24, 2006)

Isn't Myrna the one with the pendulous breasts and an insatiable libido? Or is that Berna?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 24, 2006)

Who's Berna?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anybody know her in person?


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

*Are you ever gonna see her face again?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Am I gonna see anything?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 25, 2006)

Is there anything worth seeing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't see it. How should I be able to tell?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 25, 2006)

Could you try feeling?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 25, 2006)

If you liked what you felt, would you ever let go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't you think you run the risk of getting slapped if you feel without asking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Do you think I'd be giving it a try?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 25, 2006)

If you don't try then how will you know??


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 26, 2006)

May I jump in?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 26, 2006)

do you have your floaties on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2006)

Floaties?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 26, 2006)

Are they better than sinkers?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 26, 2006)

How do you say that in French?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 26, 2006)

Who are you asking??


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 26, 2006)

Wouldn't someone who speaks French be appropriate?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 26, 2006)

Is someone who speaks French reading this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2006)

Would you be disappointed if I told you yes, but not good enough to translate?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes I would be disappointed, but would you be surprized?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 26, 2006)

Should I be surprised at your disappointment?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Should I go and cry?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

Should I bring you a big hanky or a small hanky?


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*Does it matter?*


----------



## Friday (Aug 27, 2006)

What was the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Didn't you listen?


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*What should I be listening for??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

For the question, perhaps?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 27, 2006)

Perhaps the questions are really the answers?


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*Does anybody really know what time it is??*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

Shall I buy you a nice new watch from... Chicago?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Could you buy me a clock, instead?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 27, 2006)

Are clocks free?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 27, 2006)

We live in America, is ANYTHING free?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

As you are uninvolved, what do you think about freedom?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

Can't freedom be considered a state of mind?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you have nothing to lose?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Is there anything to lose if everything's lost?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 27, 2006)

But there's always something to lose, with us being fat, right? lol


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*r u fat?

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

What kind of question can I ask in this thread?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

The real question is what kind of question can't you ask in this thread?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone care to venture a guess?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

A guess?
Ain't that adventurous?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

How about misadventurous? 


p.s. bbwsweetheart ---> *good point*

You stated: "The real question is what kind of question can't you ask in this thread?"

*doh*

hahahaha!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> How about misadventurous?


Ain't that a bit too boring?


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2006)

I have yet to see it boring around here. Have I missed something?


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*Were you here before?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Where else should I have been?


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*Do you exist on another plane?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

On another plane? Are we flying?


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hey man... do you wanna get high??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Get? *LOL* Get?!?


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*Are you freakin' out, man??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it possible to freak in?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 28, 2006)

In, out, all around...does it freak'n matter?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

Shall we ask Dr. Frank N .Furter?


----------



## Friday (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you really want to get me started on that corset again?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 29, 2006)

DID SOMEONE SAY, "Wanna get high?" .....Is the offer still holding?!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Can we invite Afroman, too?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 29, 2006)

lmao starts to sing, "Colt 45 and two zigzags baby that's all I need...." wanna join?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Why am I feeling timid to sing?  :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you shy?


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

*Do I have to answer that?*


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 29, 2006)

I was wondering....have any of you ever met a REAL midget in person?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Why are you asking?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 29, 2006)

Could it be that perspiring minds want to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

_Perspiring minds? 
_


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

Unnatural enquirer?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 29, 2006)

If you were a natural enquirer, what would you be enquiring about, and to whom would you make the enquiry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Uhm, what was the question?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 29, 2006)

Why does everyone answer my questions with another question?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 29, 2006)

Could it be that ther is no answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe it's because of the rules?


----------



## Esme (Aug 29, 2006)

We don't need no stinkin' rules, do we??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

Aren't rules made to be broken?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 30, 2006)

Ooo, but breaking the rules....isn't that like a *sin*?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

As Billy Joel sorta/kinda put it: wouldn't you rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, which option would you choose?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Is there really an option?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Have you been creating any more music lately?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Who, me ?!?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 30, 2006)

How do you get cool faces like that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Do you know Firefox?


----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2006)

*Who is Firefox?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

I dunno. You, perhaps?


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 30, 2006)

How could it be me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

Isn't one of your multiple personalities named Firefox?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 30, 2006)

I named my no-no area Sandy cuz one time at the beach I was like "Ahhhhh!!! It's Sandy!!!" and from then on my friends decided I named my no-no Sandy, is that the kind of multiple personalities you were talking about?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 30, 2006)

You had to say that when I am going on vacation to the shore next week? What do you think I'll think of when I see the sand?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Would you mind my LOL?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

May I join you?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 31, 2006)

Could you keep it down and not wake up the neighbors with all of that laughter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

What neighbors?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

Where did they go? Have you beamed them up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I might seem a bit insane, but that much?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

Must you ask?


----------



## mango (Aug 31, 2006)

*Must I answer?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

To which question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you insane or eccentric?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

How about an insane eccentric?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe he's esoteric and eclectic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you always have to overtax my dictionary?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

How else are you going to improve your already impressive vocabulary?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you think I'd be able to learn by not knowing what it means?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

How else do you learn??????


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

Figure it out ????


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 31, 2006)

Y'mean this *ISN'T* the thread on, "_How to cook a Hobbit?_"


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Is there a Dentrassi around here?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2006)

Is there a context clue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Got a hitchhiker's guide?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Why do you need a Hitchhiker's Guide when you have your very own space vehicle?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 31, 2006)

Is my favorite martian on your space vehicle?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Well..who is YOUR Favorite Martian???


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2006)

Since when is it your business?


----------



## UberAris (Sep 1, 2006)

When was it NOT???


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Uhm... What's cooking?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm... What's cooking?



wanna taste?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Does it taste?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Does it taste?



when it does, does it bite?


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2006)

Does it bite or nibble?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Isn't it just chewing?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Isn't it just chewing?




can't chewing and nibbling be fun sometimes?:eat2:


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2006)

If it's not fun are you doing it right?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Friday said:


> If it's not fun are you doing it right?




can you do it a little long til I figure it out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Figure out what?


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh Wolfie. Will you ever get it right?


----------



## mango (Sep 1, 2006)

*Will this thread ever end??*


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

Is this a question about string theory?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 1, 2006)

is there someone nibbleable around?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

You rang?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2006)

mango said:


> *Will this thread ever end??*




Who started this damn thing anyway?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 1, 2006)

And why did you start it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

You didn't think it would be such a succes, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

Should we throw you a grand party to celebrate or, maybe, plan your demise for starting the thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

May I throw in some snickers?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

Would you add some milky ways, raisinettes, Godiva, three musketeers, and iced vovos, please?


----------



## lmbchp (Sep 1, 2006)

Can you add some jelly bellys too?????


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

Any low sugar treats?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 1, 2006)

What kind of treats are you looking for?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

kathynoon said:


> What kind of treats are you looking for?



what kind ya got?:eat2:


----------



## Aliena (Sep 1, 2006)

Debbie of Dallas said:


> what kind ya got?:eat2:




Why? You want some?:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

Who's got some?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Is there any left?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Will we ever know?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't you remember?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

How could I ever forget?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

How could I remember?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Need a reminder?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Why should any of us be reminded of it? :shocked:


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Why should any of us be reminded of it? :shocked:




and why not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Does anybody need half a question?


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2006)

Why would you do something halfway?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

Who likes to finish what they start?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Isn't Who on first?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

Who would you be referring to?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Isn't it clear that I'm referring to Who?


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*Who?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Uhm... The Who?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 3, 2006)

Is that a band?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Does it tie up?


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*You like to be tied up?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm Tied Up In Gear, don't you know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Shall I untie you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Would you like to?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Would you like to?




MMmmmm...would you like me to?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Are we going to fight about who's going to untie TW?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 3, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Are we going to fight about who's going to untie TW?



Why, you not into the group thing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Do you always have to make me LOL?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 4, 2006)

Don't I make you laugh inside sometimes?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

How loudly can a person laugh?


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 4, 2006)

No, a better question, how loudly can a person fart?!....


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> No, a better question, how loudly can a person fart?!....



Why, do you have gas?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

How much do you charge per gallon??


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> How much do you charge per gallon??



How much ya got?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

How much do I need?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> How much do I need?



Do you need or do you want?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Why should I knead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Why knot?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

What are ewe people tall keen a boat?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can you repeat the question?


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2006)

*Does it need to be repeated??

 *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

Would I have asked if it didn't?


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2006)

*Can you repeat the question?

*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

Do I stutter?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 5, 2006)

Do you always fall for Mango's dirty tricks?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

Do *I* always fall for Mangos dirty tricks? 

Is that a question that must be answered?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 5, 2006)

Did I mess up the thread with the wrong kinda question?...lol


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

Do YOU think you did?



I don't think you did


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 5, 2006)

Do Tuesday's confuse everyone, or just me?..lol


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Who am I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

You are not me, are you?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 5, 2006)

who would you like to be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Can I be all that I can be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

To be or not to be, is that the question?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dont you think that question has been asked way too much and never REALLY been answered?


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2006)

*Is a question still a question if it is never really answered??

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 6, 2006)

Isn't "Why?" the eternal question because there is no answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

"Why?" Isn't that the question most parents use to answer with "Because it is so"?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 6, 2006)

But isn't it a kid's job to again ask why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

Would you love such an unsatisfying job?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 6, 2006)

What's not to love?:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

How can I answer this question? :clueless:


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 6, 2006)

Doesn't "Why?" work in this situation?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2006)

Is there a Situation Room, here at Dimensions?...and...why was I not briefed..


----------



## lmbchp (Sep 6, 2006)

Is it possible to move on from the why question?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2006)

No...ummm...?( I have not been to this thread in a long time, so I did not know something was getting..old..heh)

Should the whyers be spanked?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 7, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Should the whyers be spanked?


Yes.

Why?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 7, 2006)

What is the purpose of meaning?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 7, 2006)

The Purpose of meaning you ask? Why ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Why not?

(Looks like we'll get a big group spanking, if we go on like that...  )


----------



## mango (Sep 7, 2006)

*What's the point of it all?

 *


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 7, 2006)

mango said:


> *What's the point of it all?
> 
> *



Who cares?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

Is there supposed to be a point?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 7, 2006)

I believe the point is on your head, Is it not ?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 7, 2006)

how many pointy headed people can there be?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

Who's on first? Somebody HAD to go there.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Do you mean that red light point on your forehead? :shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

Did I leave the light on again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Why don't you just take a look?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

Why don't you?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 7, 2006)

Wouldn't a mirror be required?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

Does it have two faces?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Does a mirror usually have a face?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you a vampire?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

What makes you think so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

You can't see your face in the mirror?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

You didn't mean the mirror had a face of its own?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe the mirror is covered in chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Maybe the mirror is covered in chocolate?



When I'm around?


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

What brings you around here?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2006)

Friday said:


> What brings you around here?



Hey, baby, come here often?

(Particularly good with my current avatar, no?)


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

> Hey, baby, come here often?



Actually, no. Do you know where there's a gay bar?




> (Particularly good with my current avatar, no?)



I'm old enough to have been hit on by guys looking like that. Scawy, scawy.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2006)

Friday said:


> Do you know where there's a gay bar?



What, can't a straight guy wear a leisure suit with an open-collared silk shirt and some gold chains and medallions?




Friday said:


> I'm old enough to have been hit on by guys looking like that. Scawy, scawy.


I'm apparently still not old enough to get hit on at all...and I'm 39 already!


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

> What, can't a straight guy wear a leisure suit with an open-collared silk shirt and some gold chains and medallions?



Does he look like John Travolta did?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2006)

Friday said:


> Does he look like John Travolta did?



So the image of Schneider (from "One Day At A Time") all gussied-up for a night on the town didn't occur to you then?


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

> So the image of Schneider (from "One Day At A Time") all gussied-up for a night on the town didn't occur to you then?



Are you really trying to hurt me, are you really trying to make me cry...?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2006)

Friday said:


> Are you really trying to hurt me, are you really trying to make me cry...?


Would you believe that I'm actually really _quite_ trying most of the time, but it's not to hurt you?


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

And I try and try and where does it get me?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2006)

Friday said:


> And I try and try and where does it get me?


Another day better-lookin' but still deeper in debt?


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

> Another day better-lookin' but still deeper in debt?



I'm getting stiffed here. Who's getting my 'better-lookin'' part of the formula?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 8, 2006)

Friday said:


> I'm getting stiffed here. Who's getting my 'better-lookin'' part of the formula?


"Another day more modest", then?


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2006)

Can it get any deeper ya think?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 8, 2006)

How deep is deep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Is it higher than high?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 8, 2006)

How low can you go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Is the limbo low enough?


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*Do you know how to get down?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2006)

Do you know how to get up again?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 9, 2006)

Isn't there a pill for that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2006)

Who said I'd want to get high?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 9, 2006)

How high is too high?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 9, 2006)

Could it be when you hit your head on the ceiling?


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

*Do you wanna get tall?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Does it hurt?


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2006)

*Is God really that great??

 *


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 10, 2006)

Can we expect lightening strikes soon?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Can we expect locusts and floods and fires too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe a tornado?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you think the tornado will take us to Oz? Ozzfest?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not sure... might he take us to a land down under?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 10, 2006)

Can we dig a hole and tunnel our way to the land down under?


----------



## Friday (Sep 10, 2006)

When you get there if you let go will you fall off?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Does this mean Mango is constantly in danger of falling, when he's in the Land Down Under, if he isn't securely attached to a tree or other firmly secured object?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

What about velcro?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Could..(gasp!!) the world be...round?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Who would have guessed?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a clue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Is Velma around?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

How am I suposed to know Scooby?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't you know Freddy?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

Do I look like a Freddie to you ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Freddie? You mean Freddie Krueger? :shocked:


Never.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't you know the Freddie of Scooby and Velma Fame?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't you think Shaggy's more fun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you forget Miss Blake?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you think blond's have more fun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Do they? :surprised:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Why shouldn't you give a blond a long coffee break?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Not a long walk on a short pier?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

How about, it takes too long to retrain them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Will they ever get on the train?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 11, 2006)

When is the next train through here?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you leaving on that midnight train to Georiga?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Isn't it a little late for the midnight train?


----------



## mango (Sep 12, 2006)

*What if you catch the Midnite Express??

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

What if you catch a cold trying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

What if a cold tries catching you?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Could I "darn" that cold to "heck" if it caught me? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Why don't you ask that cold right behind you?


----------



## mango (Sep 12, 2006)

*Where?*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 12, 2006)

Why do boys ask the silliest questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Is it possible that they aren't as smart as you?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think that is possible, do you ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not sure, why do you ask?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 12, 2006)

What would we do if we did not ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Answer unposed questions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 12, 2006)

Is is possible that you are correct, sir?


----------



## mango (Sep 13, 2006)

*Why are you calling me sir?*


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

Can you repeat what you just said?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2006)

With a sieve as a brain?


----------



## Friday (Sep 13, 2006)

Does your head hurt?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Why does my head hurt, sir?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

mango said:


> *Why are you calling me sir?*



Sir, why shouldn't I call you "sir", sir?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Is this the Army, or what?


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2006)

Aris, what the heck is a borrito?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Who's that guy in your Avatar pic?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 14, 2006)

Isn't that the guy you went out with last week?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Who? Me??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Who else could it be?


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 14, 2006)

Could it be me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Could you give a little more information about why it might be you?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2006)

Is it really relevant who it is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Will we ever know? Will you stay tuned?


----------



## mango (Sep 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Will we ever know? Will you stay tuned?



*Do you know how to tune in Tokyo??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Tokyo? Well, er... *TOKYO? *


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

Does Tokyo have BBC?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Is the answer as easy as ABC?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

can it be easier then 1...2...3.. and has anyone seen Jackson?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Are there many who want to see Jackson?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

Wouldn't you go see Jackson en route to the Klink?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 15, 2006)

Ugh, why would I want to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Want what?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 15, 2006)

What, are you deaf? Er... blind?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 15, 2006)

Who is that Can you some closer? I can't see or hear what you are saying


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Can't you feel it?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

Can I help you with something Berna?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 15, 2006)

Are you playing some sort of game?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 15, 2006)

Why would you think something like that?


----------



## nosaj (Sep 15, 2006)

Who WOULDN'T think something like that?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

Who's playing a game? will they let others play?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Do they know the rules?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 15, 2006)

RULES? What RULES ?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 15, 2006)

Rule? Are you a queen?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 15, 2006)

Can I be queen for the day?


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

Can I be king?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Where is the ruler?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 15, 2006)

Isn't the ruler a foot tall? Shouldn't he/she be easy to spot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Among all these 5+ feet tall people?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 16, 2006)

Am I on the wrong planet? What is this about tall people with five feet?


----------



## mango (Sep 16, 2006)

*Is this the winter of my discontent??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Is it very cold down under?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 16, 2006)

Doesn't heat rise and cold sink?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

Is this a science-related question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Does science always make sense?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 16, 2006)

Are we expected to make sense now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Did you underestimate my sense of humor?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2006)

Did i overestimate it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Is it even possible to estimate it?


----------



## Esme (Sep 16, 2006)

Will any of this be on the test?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Would it be relieving to hear "not in the next one, which will be on monday"?


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2006)

*Did you study for the test?*


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 17, 2006)

If I fail, do I have to repeat this whole thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

Would you prefer repeating the "Free association" thread?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Would you prefer repeating? Would you prefer repeating? Would you prefer repeating?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 17, 2006)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Is there an enchilada nearby?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

What is that you're sitting on?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Is this the non-sequitor thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

Can't see the context?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Can't see the context?



There's a context? What's the prize?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

A free light?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Isn't a free lunch a better prize?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Are you hungry?


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*Have you eaten yet?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Who? Me?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you think that's air you're breathing?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 18, 2006)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Friday (Sep 18, 2006)

Wouldn't you like to know Missy?


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*Do you know Missy?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Seems like i got problems with my ears...

Who knows missiles? :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

May I see your passport?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 18, 2006)

Are you the police?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2006)

Why, would you like to see me in cuffs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Do I look like Sting?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you float like a butterfly, and sting like a bee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

How about floating like a bee and stinging like a butterfly?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 18, 2006)

Why does this sound like a Donald Rumsfeld press conference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Does it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Doesn't it?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 18, 2006)

Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Esme (Sep 18, 2006)

Can you repeat it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Can you dib it?


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*Dib it?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, like: dibbing around the clock. *dancing*


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*Is that a question??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Was that a revenge question?


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*What's a revenge question?*


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

Is it a question of revenge?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2006)

Ah, sweet, sweet revenge!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you know how good it feels to find out that you're not the only one that tripped over that questionmark?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 19, 2006)

If you trip over a question mark, do you land on the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Would the answer provide a soft landing?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you so fragile that you need a soft landing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 19, 2006)

Does a soft landing involve feathers?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 19, 2006)

(a) I would prefer a BBW for a soft landing pad.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahh hell, sorry, wrong game!

[Q] Wouldn't you prefer a nice soft BBW to ease your desent.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Which FA wouldn't?


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*Are there any BBW's here willing to volunteer?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

May I sign in?


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*Are you qualified?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Would you qualify me?


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*Do you have 'the right stuff'?

 *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is that a loaded question? 

Do you think I should answer it ?


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*Do you like it loaded?*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is it ready to go?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 20, 2006)

Are batteries required?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Are jackets required?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you mean straight jackets?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Straight jackets?
...
Is that something edible?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you like edible clothes?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2006)

Would you like me to devour them?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

Would I be wearing them at the time of the devouring?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 21, 2006)

Would you like to be?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 21, 2006)

Do bees be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

Do be do be doo?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2006)

Scooby Dooby Do, where are you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, where are the Scooby Snax?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you have a craving for Scooby Snax?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Wasn't it Scooby having this craving?


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*Why were Scooby and Shaggy always hungry and always so freaked out paranoid all the time??

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

Why is that? :doh:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2006)

Why is what?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

....................huh?.......................


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2006)

Who? Wha? Where?

Heyyy, I'm Vinnie Barbarinooooo.....!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2006)

Er... Vinnie who?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 23, 2006)

Didn't you want to be a sweathog?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2006)

Can't you see I'm a wolf?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Can't you see I'm a wolf?



Do I hear purring in the house??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 23, 2006)

Do you hear the voices in my head?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 23, 2006)

"One minute I think I know what I mean
The next I hear voices inside disagree
Why are they laughing at me? "

[Alan Parsons Project, The Three of Me]


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2006)

*What is love?*


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't they know love down under?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 24, 2006)

How about on top?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Side by side?


----------



## Fairia (Sep 24, 2006)

What about cheek to cheek?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 24, 2006)

Is anyone else getting really turned on here?


----------



## Fairia (Sep 24, 2006)

Does it matter what we're turned on by?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2006)

...or by whom?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

...or when?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 24, 2006)

Or how!:doh:


----------



## Fairia (Sep 24, 2006)

Why do I feel like I'm auditioning for Whose Line is it Anyway?


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2006)

*What?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## mango (Sep 25, 2006)

*Eh?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey!?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 25, 2006)

What's the name of that song?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it one that I've heard of?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe its the song that goes "La dee Da dee dum dum"?


----------



## Burtimus (Sep 25, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Maybe its the song that goes "La dee Da dee dum dum"?



Who are you calling dumb?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Wasn't that a dum-dum bullet he was talking about?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 25, 2006)

What's a dum-dum bullet?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2006)

kathynoon said:


> What's a dum-dum bullet?


Would you believe it's a bullet that's designed to expand after it hits its target?



> Dum-dum or dumdum is the colloquial name for several types of expanding bullets used in ammunition for firearms. A normal (jacketed) round that has had notches cut across the top is one early example. The effect is that the bullet deforms and often fragments upon impact along the cross indentation. This creates a larger wound channel, with multiple wound channels, and greater blood loss and trauma.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dum-dum


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2006)

Why would anyone need that?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2006)

What happens to noone who needs nothing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Whould you believe that there's nothing happening?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2006)

Happening when? Where? With who?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2006)

Could you believe that I might have to ask you to repeat your question?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2006)

Were you not paying attention?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2006)

Did I just get caught? :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2006)

What's it like being busted by da man?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Should I know?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2006)

Aren't you the innocent one?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2006)

Who? Wolf? Innocent?!?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Never seen an innocent wolf? 

View attachment Smiley Angel.gif


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone else see the devil lurking beneath the angel disguise?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Anyone else see the devil lurking beneath the angel disguise?



*haughtily* You think _I_ am one to look up skirts?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 26, 2006)

Why do you ask? Are they above the knee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Would it make a difference if they were below?


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*Are you checking out ankles again??

 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 26, 2006)

Would it make a difference if he was checking out feet and toes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

@mango: Again? 

Would it make a big difference if I checked out bellies?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

Who's to say?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Who's to stay?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

Shall we draw straws?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Would you take the short one, please?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

Sure ..no problem.....you aren't fretting are ya?

*crosses fingers behind back*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Do I look fretful?


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*Do you wanna look fretful?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Me? No. You?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 26, 2006)

Weren't you the one who brought up the subject?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Subject? Which subject?


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2006)

*Do you have short term memory problems??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

My working storage is too small... Would you believe that?


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2006)

*Do you really want to know what I believe?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Uhm... Why shouldn't I be wanting to know?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 27, 2006)

Isn't ignorance said to be bliss?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Isn't that said just to keep the ignorant..blissful?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Could anyone tell me why ignorance should be bliss?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone ever told you that if ignorance is bliss, you must be orgasmic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Huh? 
Is it possible I am in the wrong film?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

You're not an x-rated actor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

An x-ray actor? Do I look that skinny?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Will you take off your clothes so I can take a look-see?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wouldn't that require putting on cloths, to be able to take them off?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone ever told you that you are the cutest nude person ever, Zandoz?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Is it possible I still am in the wrong film?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

What film do you think you were hired to be in? Didn't you know that you might be in a naughty film when you found out your costars are named Muffy Beaver and Hot Dog?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Muffy Beaver? Hot Dog?
Would you believe me if I told you I was hired for a film with Johnny Depp?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you think I was born yesterday?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, yes. Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Grrrrr.   

Don't you think that I know that you know that you were hired to act in an x-rated film?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Woof!

Why don't you believe me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

How about if I SAY that I believe you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Why do I have this uncertain feeling of a black eye?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you want a black eye?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 27, 2006)

Why would BBWSweetheart want to give Timberwolf a black eye?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe because I forgot my good manners?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 27, 2006)

You mean you had good manners once?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 27, 2006)

Anybody else curious?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

:doh: 

Would you really dare to doubt that?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 28, 2006)

How can anyone believe that TW had bad manners? LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

What's so funny?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Your manner of...acting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you think I'm an actor?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Who told you, you could act?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Did anyone tell me I could act?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Didn't someone encourage you in your fledgling thespian career?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Why don't I know about that career?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Did you forget that I smote you in the head with a wooden hammer, at your request?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2006)

Does the wooden hammer know the name of the song that goes "ladee daddee dum dum dum"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Shall we ask it? Do you speak wooden hammer?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 28, 2006)

Where do you learn the wooden hammer language?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Right at home?

(Actually, it's quite easy... Take a wooden hammer and smack it at your head with all your might... When you wake up again, you'll understand their language... And, no, the hammer bbwsweetheart used doesn't know that song.)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

What if somebody is not willing to learn the wooden hammer language?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Did I say you have to?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 29, 2006)

Did you mumble?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

Did you stumble?


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2006)

*Are you humble?*


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 29, 2006)

mango said:


> *Are you humble?*


Would you like to rumble?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 29, 2006)

Can we have a group rumble?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 30, 2006)

You want to take it outside?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 30, 2006)

_Do you want to take it inside? :shocked: _


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't you think there is more room outside?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, inside we have a vest pocket universe...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 30, 2006)

Are there black holes in the vest pocket universe?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 30, 2006)

Didn't you say that you had one hand in your pocket and the other one was playing piano?


----------



## mango (Oct 1, 2006)

*Isn't one in the hand worth two in the bush?

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 1, 2006)

You're just asking for trouble, aren't you?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you know how good two in the bush feels?


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 1, 2006)

Is _that_ what they're calling it these days?


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 1, 2006)

Kids these days, huh?


----------



## mango (Oct 1, 2006)

*Does it make you feel old?*


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 1, 2006)

Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Would you be surprised if the answer was "no"?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 1, 2006)

Would you be surprised if the pope popped up on this board?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 1, 2006)

Aren't popping Popes always a surprise?


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 1, 2006)

What makes a Pope pop? Pot?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't poppin pot smoking Popes politically incorrect?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't that why those popes are kept a big Vatican secret?


----------



## mango (Oct 1, 2006)

*Aren't all the popes kept in a big Vat?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't they call it "papamobil", nowadays?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

Mango-tini?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Ain't that mango a little tiny for making juice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't you like strong martinis?


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 1, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Don't you like strong martinis?



Do bears sh** in the woods?
er...
Is that shaken or stirred?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

What would you prefer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

Why should I tell? :batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

How did the bears going to the restroom in the woods get in here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

How did they get out there?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

Do they belong out or in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't they belong in the woods?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

Has anyone asked the bear for his/her preference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

I didn't. Did you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

Are the bears bare?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

Could you bear it?


----------



## mango (Oct 3, 2006)

*How much can a koala bear?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it possible that you know this better than me?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Did you know her in the biblical way?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

The question or the answer?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

How can you find the answer if you don't know the question?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 3, 2006)

Didn't Buffett sing Answers are the easy part; questions raise the doubt.?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, what was there first... the question or the answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

What *is* the question?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

To be or not to be? Now wasn't that a classic question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there any question to be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Why should we ask the Queen Bee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Should we ask the hornets, instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Haven't they retired for the winter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, what did the queen bee do? Travel south?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 3, 2006)

Didn't the queen bee go into the woods to sting the bare bears?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Did the bears come out of the woods yet and eat everyone's lunches?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Not? Where did they go, then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Where's my lunch?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it possible that the bears could have eaten your lunch?


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 3, 2006)

Is today the day the teddy bears have their picnic?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you think we can crash the picnic?


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 3, 2006)

Did you bring the potato salad? The hot dogs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Burgers? Pickles? Condiments? :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

What about the herbs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Not...ILLEGAL herbs??? :shocked:


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 4, 2006)

Whatchyou talkin' 'bout, Willis?!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 4, 2006)

Who's Willis?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Where's Willis if you need him?


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*Isn't Willis still in jail?

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Can't we get him out of it?


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*Have you got a plan?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you have a map?


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*Are you lost?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Shall we pull over and ask for directions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you think a sweater can help us?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you on drugs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you on chocolate?


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 4, 2006)

Who are you kidding?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 4, 2006)

Isn't myself enough?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not share the kidding?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 4, 2006)

If we share the kidding, won't we run out?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 4, 2006)

How does one run out of kidding, exactly?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Er. The reverse of how you got into kidding?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 4, 2006)

Wouldn't they call that adulting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you want to scare me to pieces?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Isn't that appropriate for the month of Halloween?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

:huh: How could I forget that? :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you think I remember?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

That I forgot?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

What did you forget?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Did I forget something? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Brain? :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

As you're asking... Where did I lay it? :huh: :blink:

(Sure hope Obesus didn't mistake it as one of those he's got to take care of...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Next to mine? (It's missing too.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

*holding up a chocolate covered brain*
Is this yours?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

How can I thank you? :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Help me finding mine?
(There's a car showroom in it...
And a catwalk with BBWs...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you have a big brain? (To fit the car showroom and catwalk with big women?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, though it doesn't look bigger than average, it's quite roomy inside...
Strange, huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Who am I to judge strangeness?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Aren't you bbwsweetheart? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Where did you find your brain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

:huh:?
Is it possible it found me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Isn't anything possible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Could you imagine people telling me I'm impossible?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Aren't you impossibly..nice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Are you shure they could have meant it that way?

:bow: :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Can you ever be sure of anything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Can a can be sure to be opened?


----------



## Fairia (Oct 5, 2006)

If I can can-can, can you can-can?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Can a canned can can-can?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Can a still-employed can can-can?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, can it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

How can I reply and "can it" at the same time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it difficult to can a canny can?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 5, 2006)

When cans retire and stop canning, what do they do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

They get canned, don't they?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Where do canned cans go? Jail?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

*Ooops just blew the punchline.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Wasn't that a balloon you blew?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Do we really want to know what she blew?


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 5, 2006)

Aren't you just a little curious?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Didn't curiosity kill the cat?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

Did Tom ever catch Jerry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Did Jerry ever catch Tom?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 5, 2006)

What about Ben & Jerry? Can I catch them?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

Are there parts of Jerry Garcia in Cherry Garcia?


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 5, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Are there parts of Jerry Garcia in Cherry Garcia?



And if not, *why* not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it a genetic thing?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it true if I eat him, I will become him?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Do I look like a scientist?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you own a lab coat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Do we really want to know what she blew?



Only the punchline!!! :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Do you own a lab coat?



What if I do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Only the punchline!!! :huh:


Is that a question?:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What if I do?


Would you admit to be a scientist?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

Could a lab coat be seen as kinky?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't you think we should coordinate our posts a little better?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

Wait... since when is organized better then random?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2006)

Who is random?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. 1. Does it take a kinky mind to see a lab coat as kinky?  (You are naughty, aren't you, Knotty One?) Aside: we really do need to coordinate! Swamptoad, you're naughty too?!

A. 2. When do the coordination classes start?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> When do the coordination classes start?


Would you be very disappointed if I told you they ended yesterday?:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Would you be surprised if I thought they wouldn't have helped anyway?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2006)

Isnt a class a horrible thing to waste?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Who wasted them?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2006)

Coordination classes, didnt we waste them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

How could we waste something that was over before we could sign in?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2006)

Why dont we stay on top of stuff like this?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Am I late? Did I miss much?

*coughs*

< pretending not to know whats going on >


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Do you really think you can fool me?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Aren't you easily fooled?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Is it possible to fool a fool?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Are you fooling around?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2006)

Who wants to fool around?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

The fool on the hill, perhaps?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2006)

But dont the hills have eyes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Do you think that would keep the fool from fooling?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2006)

But wouldn't it be foolish for a fool to fool with out another fool?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Wouldn't a fool fooling another fool be fooling fools?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this making you bleed from the ears to? Arent there just to many fools at this point?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Ain't the world full of them?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 6, 2006)

Why do people keep electing fools?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Didn't you know that fools rule?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Does this make QEII a fool?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Is a queen fool more foolish than a commoner fool?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Didn't the elder say "You can't be foolisher than foolish."?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

What elder are you quoting?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2006)

Didn't Jiminy Cricket say that he's no fool, no siree?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Could it be that I don't know?


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2006)

*Could you be right?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Have I ever been wrong?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 7, 2006)

Have you ever been right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Do you doubt it?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 7, 2006)

Shouldn't I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Any more doubts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

What about Tilly Doubt, Megan Dought, Tom Doubt,William Doubt, and all them cousin and little Doubts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

:huh: :blink:
Well, who would doubt that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Didn't SOMEONE doubt that there were more doubts?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 7, 2006)

If you doubt a doubt, what does that make you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

kathynoon said:


> If you doubt a doubt, what does that make you?



Double D? (Doubtful Doubter?)


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 7, 2006)

Are you saying the Double Doubter wears a Double D?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Doesn't HE?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you believe in love at first fight?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 8, 2006)

What if I believed in love at first flight?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 8, 2006)

What if it crash landed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

What if it cuts a dash?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 8, 2006)

What if I dash away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you think dashing around is an option?


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2006)

*Is that your perogative?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

You mean, prerogative?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

What if he dashing doesn't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Would he take a dashboard, instead?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 8, 2006)

Would it be Paridise by the Dashboard Light?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Who will light the dashboard?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Who has the dashboard lighter? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

The dashboard?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Who has the dashboard?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Could it be in the car?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 8, 2006)

What color is the dashboard?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

What car is it in?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Who has the car?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Is it gone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

When was the last time you saw it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Didn't you see that black TransAm, too?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

The one the little old lady from Pasadena was driving?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

:huh: A little old lady from Pasadena, you say?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Didn't I say that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Did you know that I didn't mean that black '71 T/A?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Did you know that I didn't know that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Didn't you see that black '82 TransAm?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

How do you expect me to have seen anything through all this infernal bounc:bounce: ing?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 8, 2006)

Is it possible that we have a car theif in our midsts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Is it possible that a car drives by itself?

(Especially an '82 TransAm...)


----------



## mango (Oct 9, 2006)

*Dude, where's my car?

 *


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

Dude... is that really just a rubix cube?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Huh? :huh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 9, 2006)

What's my line?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

"Will you enter and sign in, please?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

May I sign in, too?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Would you sign on the dotted line, please?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Dottie Matrix?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

The Matrix Revisited?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Can I take the smilie home?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

The sign? Or the chocolate cake?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Did you read my edited reply?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Before you posted?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 9, 2006)

Do we have to know how to read posts before they are posted?


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 9, 2006)

D'ya mean you *can't?*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

Who can't?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 9, 2006)

Why use the word can't?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I can, I think I can, ...I think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Can a can?


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

*Can you do the CanCan?


:blink:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Can I can the can?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Will you, won't you, please, start a new line of questioning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Why me? :blink:


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

*What line of questioning would you like?*

:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

In line of thoughts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Why not pickup lines?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Didn't you know that I don't own a pickup?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Shouldn't you buy one?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't you think it'll be a little too big for those tiny streets around here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Shouldn't you move?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Would that make any difference?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Doesn't everything make a difference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Would you be surprised if I'd say "no"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Would you be surprised if I said that I was disappointed then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Would you be surprised if I'd say "no"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Would you be suprised if I told you that I forgot what we were talking about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Would you be surprised if I'd say "no"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Who am I? Who are you?


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Who is anyone?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

Why is this suddenly so existential?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

What did cause this amnesia?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 10, 2006)

...Where am I? WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE?!?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

<- ... And who are you?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 10, 2006)

Can anyone really know anyone?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

Perhaps we're just all beautiful figments of your imagination, Knotty?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

Even after all the head trauma?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 11, 2006)

Who can have imagination after head trauma? Shouldn't that person be in Shock Trauma?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

Aren't all traumas to the head more or less the same?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you suffer severe brain damage from that trauma?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you think i have any brain damage amage amage amage?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there anywhere an echo?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there a question behind this cat?


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*Is there a question in front of this cat?


:blink:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe there is a question on the right side?


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*Is there a question on the dark side?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there a question on the bright side?


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*Don't you know you should... always look on the bright side of life?

*whistles*


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Always look on the bright side of life, you say?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 12, 2006)

Does everyone see the bright light?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

You mean that train coming?


----------



## mango (Oct 12, 2006)

*Do you hear that train coming?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you hear that thunder?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 13, 2006)

So.....wanna.......****? muahaha. RHETORIC QUESTION.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Is this all you're able to think of right now?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, isn't it what you're thinking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Would pondering about the sense of life be an option for you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

Would you believe that I tend to ponder the nonsense of life instead? :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Would you believe that I write poetry about nonsense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Limericks?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Have you written a limerick?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Me? Is "I can't remember" an option for an answer?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Why is my question mark upside down ¿


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Are you spanish?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 14, 2006)

Do I sound like it?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't hear you, are you talking?


----------



## nosaj (Oct 15, 2006)

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2006)

*Out where?*


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 15, 2006)

Is that a trick question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

Who's looking for the trick pony?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 15, 2006)

I might be, what tricks does the pony do?


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2006)

*Where's the pony??*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

Never mind the pony, where's the party?


----------



## mango (Oct 16, 2006)

*Are you invited?

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Are you trying to make me cry? (It's MY party and I'll cry if I want to, cry if I want to..)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Do you want to make me flee?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Would you rather be a flea than a ghost? (It can be arranged!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Boo? Er, I mean, er, huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Did you know that I have special magical powers near the Day of the Dead? Maybe you were unaware that I can turn you into into a flea with a Rock-like raising of my eyebrow? (Did you know that I am called The BeWITCHING Chocoholic for a reason?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Did you know I had magical powers every day?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

ReeeeAAALLY?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't you believe me? :huh:


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 16, 2006)

Do my powers make my butt look big?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> Do my powers make my butt look big?



Do you have other powers besides being able to, maybe, make your butt look big?  

@ TW I should know better, shouldn't I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Should you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Is a ghostly someone in this thread a tease?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Is this someone possibly a teaser? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Who could this someone be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, who is mostly ghostly?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, TW, would you call yourself most ghastly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Er... Boo?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Would you like me to sign you up for a free session on how to scare people so you'll be ready by Halloween?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Would you believe me I'm only kidding?
 (Take a look at my profile before answering...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?   :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

You look so scared... what's happened? *innocent look*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Have you looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Uhm, yes. Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

You don't scare easily, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't you think you'll get used to it if you see it often enough?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Are you putting on a brave face? (Please do, it's more pleasant than that skull with blazing eyeballs!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A brave face?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Would you believe that "putting on a brave face" is an expression that means pretending to be happy about something when you're really not or not scared when you really are?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Would you think I only asked to be sure what you mean?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Would you think that I thought that's what you thought?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Are we thinking in circles?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Isn't that soooo ordinary? Let's think in squares, shall we?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Do you think it's hip to be square?


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 17, 2006)

Isn't it more hip to be rhomboid?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Isn't it boring being two-dimensional?


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 17, 2006)

Icosahedron or dodecahedron, anybody?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Er... Who, please? :blink:


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't you take geometry?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 17, 2006)

Is it missing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Who is missing?

@Burtimus: Geometry, yes, but in german...


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 17, 2006)

How do you say missing in german?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Would you believe me that the answer depends on what is missing?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 18, 2006)

at whay are may ou yay all may alking tay about may?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Rt--- ejsz?


----------



## mango (Oct 18, 2006)

*Eh???


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

*Sorry, the "shift" button on my keyboard didn't work properly... I'll try it again...* 

Er... what?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

What's going on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

What's going off?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Fireworks?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

A party? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Can we go if we don't have our party hats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Where did we leave them?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Shall we retrace our steps back to where we had the fabulous hats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Are we able to retrace them?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Did you forget the tracing paper too? :doh:


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you, you, feel like I do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you feel like dancing?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

Who knows how to breakdance?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Are there any breakdancers left in the world?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, are there dancing breaks?


----------



## mango (Oct 19, 2006)

*Do you already need a break?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Would you prefer a dancing brick?


----------



## mango (Oct 19, 2006)

*What kind of dancing brick??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A break-dancing brick?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Could I have a kit-kat bar instead? (Sings: "Gimme a break, gimme a break, gimme a piece of that kit-kat bar!")


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Regular or chunk?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Peanut butter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Buttercup?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Build me up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Build me down?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Going down, sir?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Would you recommend going up, instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

What floor would you like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Thirteen, please?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

You're sure you want the rattling chains, coffins, and grave dirt floor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you know that my last flight was full of "coffin corners"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

What are "coffin corners"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you been flying before?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

coffin corners = another German expression?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you that this is a term used by pilots?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Is God your co-pilot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Besides, who is god?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Isn't she one of us?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you met her?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you think I should break a promise to keep a big, possibly the biggest, secret ever? :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

:huh:? :blink:? Er... no?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

What do you think is the biggest unsolved mystery?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

How comes that I can think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

:blink: Huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't you ask for the biggest unsolved mystery?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 19, 2006)

Isn't the bigger mystery how you can think and walk at the same time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Would that be any mystery?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

You can talk and walk at the same time? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Does fly count, too?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't Fly count to five?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

What if he can count to ten?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Doesn't that mean he'll pass his test?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought that it was going to be a pop-quiz?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Who let the cat out of the bag? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't it obvious that it was the cat itself?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 20, 2006)

Was I supposed to notice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Have you been there?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 20, 2006)

Is it bigger then the Jimmy Hoffa or Charlie Ross mysteries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

The mystery of your absence? Yes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 21, 2006)

Is there absence of malice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Malice? :huh:?


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2006)

*Would like some malice in your soup??

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2006)

Chicken soup for the soul.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Chicken shag...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 22, 2006)

Did those last two statements look like questions to you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Do some of you pay attention to the thread to which you're posting? Do you need to be reminded that this is The Question Game?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Er...? :blink: :doh:


----------



## Burtimus (Oct 22, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Do some of you pay attention to the thread to which you're posting? Do you need to be reminded that this is The Question Game?



Is it? Is it really? Or... has the Matrix got you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

What is the Matrix? (Neo quote)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 22, 2006)

Does the Matrix truly even matter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Er... what's the matter?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

How do we stop the anti-matter from exploding?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Could we send it home?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

How do we make it go if it doesn't want to go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

It doesn't want to go? Rats.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Why should it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Doesn't it know it's on the wrong side?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't you see it's disoriented?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

What can we do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

How do you feel about kidnapping?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Can we touch it without exploding?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

How do you feel about hiring a crew to do the kidnapping?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Why is it too late, now?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Didn't it get stuck in traffic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

And it still didn't explode?


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2006)

*Are you blowing something up?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Am I blowing something away?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2006)

Doesn't one blow some_one_ away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Why shouldn't you be blowing some_thing_ away?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

What's blowing in the wind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Could it be the answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Is the answer gone with the wind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Anybody else gone with the wind?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Didn't you see cows and barns and the wicked witch of the north flying by?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2006)

What about breaking wind?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

If I watch the moon at night, will I see it flying by?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> What about breaking wind?



Isn't that a stinky proposition?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> If I watch the moon at night, will I see it flying by?



Doesn't that depend upon your perspective?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2006)

Would you prefer a dirty one?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't smell anyting, so it's no union. But can it blow the moon away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Would you be so nice to clean this mess up?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Doesn't that depend upon your perspective?



Do witches fly around the moon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Do you really think they can fly so high?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

I think so. If the moon can get low enough?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Can't the moon do whatever she wants?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

You think, the moon could be the sun, if she wanted to?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Why would the moon want to be the sun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

How will I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

The how is simple, you can ask her?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

What if I don't speak her language?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Why worry about that when she can speak your language?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

She can? And another can to fill the void...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't you know anything? :doh:

What part of Thanksgiving are you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Can't you see?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Can't you see?



   Can I see what?  Why is it suddenly so dark?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Why do you wear sunglasses at night?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you need to listen to the _song_ to find out why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Could you help me doing that?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Are you that helpless?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you think it's easy being a ghost?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't ghosts have it easy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you really believe that?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't you believe that too?


----------



## mango (Oct 24, 2006)

*Do you want to believe it?*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Who knows what _ghosts_ believe?


----------



## mango (Oct 24, 2006)

*Do ghosts believe in themselves?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Would you think they'd still be there, if not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

Where exactly is the "there" that ghosts inhabit?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you think ghosts dress up as humans on halloween?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't you think that would be fun?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

What humans would be popular costumes for ghosts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmmm... Who would be scary for ghosts...?


----------



## mango (Oct 25, 2006)

*Can ghosts be scared?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you want to try it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

George Dubya?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Er... who? :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

How could I forget Dr. Wikipedia? :doh:


:huh:  :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

He'd scare even a ghost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Who? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Dubya? (George W. (aka Dubya) Bush)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

:huh:  :shocked:




*from far away*
 Did you have to say it again?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you want to be hunted like a deer, skinned, and eaten?  (I quote from a show I'm watching)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Ever eaten a ghost?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Does it count if I've imbibed spirits?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

With a vac?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Would you believe, with a glass?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Fluid spirits, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

What other kind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Would you please excuse my confusion?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Can a ghost be imbibed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

:huh:? ! Er... Are... Are you a Ghostbuster?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

If you're seeing things
Running through your head
Who can you call?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Do I have to run?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Could you be considered something strange in the neighborhood?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

In a strange neighborhood?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

How about a strange planet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Dr. Strange?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Where' s my focus?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

In bed sleeping soundly? (Like a magnet it will draw the rest of you in very soon.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Could you be right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Could I be left?  (nooo!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Why don't you just take the middle?


----------



## mango (Oct 26, 2006)

*Am I.... stuck in the middle with you?


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

:huh:? :blink:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Where are we?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 26, 2006)

Did you get us lost again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Did I say "follow me" as I took off?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Where did you go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Where am I?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Are we in trouble?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Where's that?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you ever been there?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Does trouble have a stationary position?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

How will I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Your brain is in one spot, and your body another?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you seen my shoes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Are they invisible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Are you invisible?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Am I a ghost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Are you a BBW?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Why are you asking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Because I ran out of questions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Why don't worms have toes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Doesn't it need to have feet to have toes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Why don't worms have feet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

No feet without any kind of legs, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

What has feet, but no legs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

What does speed, but not haste?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

What doesn't hasten, but speeds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

What's on the loose?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Do we have to catch it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Will it catch us?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

It is contagious?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Does it have to be contagious to catch us?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Why are we running and hiding?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 27, 2006)

Isn'y it hard to run and hide at the same time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Could you have a point?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Would a point be of help?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Can we just get to the point, please?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

What should we do there?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Shouldn't we worry about that later?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Should I go to bed?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Are you sleepy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Could the answer be "yes"?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 28, 2006)

Could the answer be something other than yes or no?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Is it possible?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 28, 2006)

How could it not be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

If It exists, does it be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm thinking. Does that mean that I am?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Do you believe in Descartes' philosophy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Who am I to believe?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Shouldn't you empty your mind of everything, all past thoughts and prejudices, and come up with your own beliefs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Prejudices?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 29, 2006)

TW, why are you always tired?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Why do you infer from yourself to others?


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

*Is that called Inference Deferral?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Uhm... What did you say?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't you remember?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Sinusitis, anyone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Why give away your sinusitus?


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

*Can't you sell it?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Who would buy it?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 29, 2006)

Who could resist buying it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Everyone? Well, almost everyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, how much for a sinusitis sandwich?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Would you believe that I wouldn't give you one euro for it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Why did I foresee this?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

You have a crystal ball?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Out of order. Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

R. Could I be trying to answer TW's previous question about how he was able to divine the future?

Does TW have tarot cards that work?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 29, 2006)

Do any tarot cards work?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Do they work from nine to five?


----------



## mango (Oct 30, 2006)

*Does that involve a punch-clock system?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

What about lunch break?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2006)

Do they deserve it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you dare doubting that?


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 30, 2006)

Are you a dare devil?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Quite a daring question, don't you think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you think I'm thinking?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you believe that I know if you are thinking or it's all just mindless instinct on your part?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Wasn't that just thoughtless thinking of your thoughts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

What are you thinking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Am I thinking?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Do I know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you think so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Do I have to think to sew?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

What do you want to sew?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

How about my leg back into its socket?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 30, 2006)

Am I missable or unforgettable?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Where have you been?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Who? The unforgettable or the missable?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Wouldn't I ask where have you been to someone who is unforgettable?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Did I miss something?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Did you check with lost and found?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

:huh:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Shall we try something completely different?

Who's giving out chocolate to trick-or-treaters?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Double questions?

What about you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

Double the questions, double the fun?

What about you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Disguised as Carla Copy-Cat, uh?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 31, 2006)

Why does everyone want to be a copy cat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

Meow meow meow meow? Meow meow MEOW meow MEOW meow meow meow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Arrr! Woof! Arf?


----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2006)

*What does that mean?*


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 1, 2006)

Are you sure you really want to know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Aren't you afraid to know?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

There's too many varieties of chocolate to eat. Want some chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

When can I share?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

What about "now"?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Where's the chocolate? I think I lost it?  :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Are you sure?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

I just found it. *phew*  

Have some. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

:bow: Thanx. Tastes a little strange, don't you think?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

No! :shocked: 

Put that down. Don't eat that. That should've been thrown away years ago.

Here's the good stuff. :doh: 

Try again. Have some. :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting questions on the wrapping... Wanna see?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Now or later?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

How about now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Wasn't that yesterday?


----------



## mango (Nov 2, 2006)

*What about tomorrow?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Ain't that a little late?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 2, 2006)

is there a schedule?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Would you line up, please?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Why should I line up? Don't you believe that I didn't kill that chocolate stealing son-of-a-gun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Who did it, then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't you believe that I was at the chocolate bar and have twenty people who can attest to that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Did you steal their chocolate bars?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you think I'd ever admit it? (This chocolate smudge around my mouth is ... uh...I had some chocolate with me. Yeah. That's the ticket!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Didn't you know that you have been seen?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't you think I know how you police operate? (I watch tv shows!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Police? POLICE? 
Ahahahahahahaaaa!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Why am I talking to you about my alleged crime if you're not with the police?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

What's worse than police if you commited a crime? (sort of...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you with the..mafia?? :shocked:


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, I am in the witness protection program, and I do live in New Jersey. What do you think?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 2, 2006)

What should we think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Should we think, anyways?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Perhaps we should just do and not think?


----------



## MeowMac (Nov 2, 2006)

Isn't it better to think then do?


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Nov 2, 2006)

MeowMac said:


> Isn't it better to think then do?



Isn't it going to hurt if I think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 3, 2006)

Doesn't a rarely used brain hurt when it is called upon to do something?


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Nov 3, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Doesn't a rarely used brain hurt when it is called upon to do something?



Does it hurt to do anything that you are not used to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Did those little gearwheels in your body get rusty?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Should I use a showercap for my daily cleansing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you think it would clean you better than soap?


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

*Have you tried using steel wool?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Don't you think that could be hurtful on her soft skin?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you believe me when I say that I am not into pain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Did you think I'd believe in your being a masochist?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Why would you believe that I'm a machinist?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Can eating too much chocolate hurt?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it possible to eat too much chocolate?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Is a coloring skin a sign of too much coffee or too much chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

If my skin is white and I eat a lot of chocolate, could it be that chocolate does not affect skin color?


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

*What if it is white chocolate??


 *


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Could I have black vanilla instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Is there such a thing as black vanilla?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Could it be the green one?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 5, 2006)

Could the green be over dated?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Is it possible that you are right?


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Can someone please throw out all the old green food before we become sick?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you that this food has left the fridge by itself?


----------



## Chode McBlob (Nov 5, 2006)

Why would anyone around here leave food in the fridge?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Wouldn't most people around here like to keep a supply of perishable food fresh for those sudden snack attacks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

But who left that food long enough in there that it was able to leave by itself?


----------



## Friday (Nov 6, 2006)

It was a scieeeence expirement guys. Gimme a break.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Question in disguise, right?


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*Can't you see it?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Who blindfolded me?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 6, 2006)

Or was it a black out?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Do I see food with feet?


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*Did it walk away?*


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 6, 2006)

Could the food be trying to get away from us so we don't eat it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Ain't that part of the sense of life?


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*Isn't the sense of life survival of the fattest?*


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

Who are you asking?


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*Who wants to know?*


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

Wouldn't any of us want to know the answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

What happens if I ate the answer? :doh:  :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Is it your fault that the answer was written in chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

No?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Why not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Why not drop everything and move to the Canary Islands?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, why not? Perhaps it's the money?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Why not sell canaries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Do you have some?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Can't I catch some in the Canary Islands?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

How do we get there? Swim?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Spaceship?


----------



## mango (Nov 7, 2006)

*How about fly by dragonfly?


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

You mean, DragonFlight Inc.?


----------



## mango (Nov 7, 2006)

*You've heard of them?*


----------



## Burtimus (Nov 7, 2006)

Who hasn't?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Why don't we pack up and go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Wher shall we go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Where do you want to go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Where can we go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Where does the Dragonfly company go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dragonfly company?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Isn't that the name of the airline that offers cheap tickets?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

cheap sunglasses...


got a pair?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Why would I want a pair of cheap sunglasses?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Aren't they considered to be ?


----------



## mango (Nov 8, 2006)

*Is your future so bright, you gotta wear shades?


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

You asking me?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 8, 2006)

Does the shoe fit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

:huh:? No. Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't you have big hairy feet?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Don't you have big hairy feet?




Why, you wanna pick the fleas off my toe jam?? :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Would you please help me catching my stomach?


----------



## mango (Nov 9, 2006)

*Did it run away?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah. Have you seen it?


----------



## mango (Nov 9, 2006)

*Can you describe it to me?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Would you mind taking a look at wikipedia?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

O.K. , I gotta ask - What is "wikipedia"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Haven't met her yet?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Who is it I'm supposed to meet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Would you please hold the line?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

How can I direct your call?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

By throwing the phone away?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Do they make throw-away phones?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Ever seen the big pile of throw-away phones at the dump? (It's right next to the pile of throw-away boyfriends.  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Didn't you mean "blow away"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you mean the light-weights?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Are there heavy-weight-boyfriends, too?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Did you look near the bottom of the pile?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 9, 2006)

Aha, is that what they mean with having a "crush" on someone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Wasn't that a "crash"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

What crashed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

The crusher, perhaps?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, who's going to do the crushing now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

How will I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

If you aren't the eye-witness to the crashing of the crusher, who is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Didn't you ask me who should do his job?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Can I plead the 5th?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

:huh:? Huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

R.Constitutional right not to incriminate yourself. You can opt to not answer a question.

What are you wearing RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't you know by now that I am a curious person? Meow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

May I plead the 5th?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Did you know that I knew that you were going to ask that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Am I this predictable?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

What can I say?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Speechless?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Where's the cat that got my tongue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Would you please turn around?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Is that the cutest kitty you've ever seen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Doesn't it carry your tongue around?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Are you eating nuts again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

What makes you think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Do you not notice that you are acting slightly nutty?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

Could I be too nutty to notice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you know that I go nuts without nuts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

What about bolts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Isn't it time to have the ones in your neck tightened?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you hear my vertebras crack?


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2006)

*Do you need to see a chiro?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Would you give me some chocolate if I loosened TW's bolts?


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2006)

*Where are TW's bolts located??*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

mango said:


> *Where are TW's bolts located??*



Where do you think they're located?


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2006)

*Which model TW is he?

*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Isn't he the limited edition alien magician animagus 5000 model?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2006)

say what? huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you mind my




?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Hehehehe!

What are you minding?


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you mind if I mind how your mind works?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Would you mind my keeping my mind for myself?


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 12, 2006)

Isn't a mind a terrible thing to keep to yourself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Would you agree that this depends on the mind?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

If it's an honest mind, I don't really mind. Isn't a curious mind the right mind?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Where's the diamond mine?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you want to go on a diamond search in Africa?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

How do we get there?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you have a ticket to ride?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you girls need a ride?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh yes, would you please take us to Africa?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

... Africa?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Diamonds are mined in Africa, aren't they?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Where are you headed, TW? (Punkin and I can change our travel plans. We just want to travel!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Here? There? Or somewhere else?
(No special direction, that is.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Would you take us with you somewhere else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Wher do you want to go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

What part of Somewhere Else do you not understand?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Some? Where? Else?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Would you Please Mr. Wolf turned Owl?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Er... what? :blink:
(You might excuse me, I'm still tired.)


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*What's the time, Mr Wolf?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Right now?
(10:25 AM)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 13, 2006)

In which time zone?


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*Don't you know how to work that out?*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 13, 2006)

How do you work out which time zone Timberwolf is in?


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*Have you heard of Greenwich Mean Time?*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 13, 2006)

Is that the time zone Timberwolf is in?


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*What do you think?*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 13, 2006)

How am I suppose to know?


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*Is it really that important?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you know that my time zone is GMT +1?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Does an animagus feel wiser when he's/she's an owl?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

Owls are considered wise, because they observe only, and never talk. But can we also say that about our TW owl?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Has anyone any data on the only TW owl in existence?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Data? Ain't that the android from the USS Enterprise?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

TW, do you enjoy dining on mice? (Data from The Enterprise has no data on this.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you that I still prefer human food?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

TW finds humans tasty?  :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

LOL! Couldn't you see I was talking about their food?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't some humans eat other humans?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Why do I feel so alone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you think I ate the others?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

What do you think of me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't you think I think well of you? However, aren't you hungry? Can animagus control animal instincts and behavior when in animal form?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't you ask one question in a time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, do I think, actually?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Haven't I asked TW that before?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

I dunno, have you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

A headache, anyone?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you need some aspirin TW?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A headache, anyone?



Why would anyone want a headache?  (A German "gift"? Mwahahahaha!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

How else should I be getting rid of it fast?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Shall I introduce you to a little pill called aspirin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you that they don't work with me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

What if you get a job with them? Hehehehe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you think I'd be allowed to work in the chemistry?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you blow things up or make stinks in the lab?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Why don't you ask my professor?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

What's his/her name?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Albert Zweistein... Do you know him?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Why would I know him?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

How should I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

What do you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Would you like to know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Would I have asked if I didn't want to know? (Don't answer How do I know, sneaky wolf!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Could I be sure?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you be sure of anything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

What is anything actually?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Waxing philosophical?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

At this time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

What time is good for thinking deep thoughts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you think I think deep thoughts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Didn't you know that all chocoholics do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it the dark chocolate power?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that a new form of electricity?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

Can most chocoholics handle it? :shocked:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you think we can't?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

Do we need to ask George about the science behind chocolate electricity?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Would you agree that this is a good idea?


----------



## mango (Nov 15, 2006)

*Do you know the way to Electric Chocolateland?


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you know where it is?


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2006)

Wouldn't the chocolate melt with all that heat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Did you know that you could use electricity also for cooling?


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2006)

Is it better to have chocolate sauce or frozen chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Frozen chocolate?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 15, 2006)

Is that the best way to story chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't know... What do you think?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 15, 2006)

Is electric chocolate a psychedelic chocolate? Do you know how long its been since I've had psychedelic chocolate?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 15, 2006)

I think, the best place is in bbwsweethearths or mine tummy. Would you agree?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 15, 2006)

psyschadelic cholocate? Does that make you flly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Kind of. Right, Jay?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

So what does psychedelic chocolate enhance?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

What do you see when you look at your avatar?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you mean Swamptoad's avatar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Isn't that obvious?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Why do I miss the obvious? :doh:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 16, 2006)

It does make you (kinda) fly. And enhance. Wanna see?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

Please, can we?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Do we want to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Will we be able to?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

Will these answers ever be questioned?


----------



## mango (Nov 16, 2006)

*Hey man... do you wanna get high?

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

What if I wanna get low?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Why don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Would you help me getting up again?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Do you want me to fly all the way to Germany to help you up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't you want to travel to Germany?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Don't I want to travel all over the world?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Why not start in Germany?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh, don't you think you should stop first in Guatemala?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

Quiero ir a Guatemala - quieres ir conmigo, Jay?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Why don't we take a world cruise?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

Who's going to fund that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

We have to pay?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Ain't there always someone who wants our money?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Shall we bury out loot in the backyard?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

We have loot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

And then never find it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

A1. We don't have loot? 

A2. What happened to our loot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't you know that it was lost in the backyard?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

You didn't mark the spot with an "x"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Can't you see they built a supermarket where our backyard used to be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Where'd you put my glasses?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Why do you think I took your glasses?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't you move them?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Would you like to borrow mine?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

@Punkin - very nice of you! :bow: 

Are you as blind as a bat?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Why do you think I'm blind as a bat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't you think I'm asking because I'm blind as a bat and need to borrow glasses from someone who is also blind as a bat?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Can we say - astigmatism with a touch of near-sightedness?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Can I borrow your glasses?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 17, 2006)

Are your glasses half empty or half full?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

One half empty, the other half full. What about that?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 17, 2006)

Isn't it a matter of whether the glass is being filled or emptied? Or what's in the glass


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Would you believe that it's just a point of view?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Would you believe that it's just a point of view?



Where's the scenic view?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Are you still needing to borrow my glass?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Are they martini glasses?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Vodka Martini?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

Do people really drink those?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Who knows?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 18, 2006)

Are there experts in the field?


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2006)

*Isn't James Bond an expert on Vodka Martini's - shaken, not stirred?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Why don't we ask him?


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2006)

*Do you know where to find him?*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, he's laying in my bed, would you like to talk to him?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

How can he stand all these films with skinny chicks if he is into BBW?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Isn't he a master thespian? 

TNP feels like :doh: (Yes, I know this is not TNP)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

R: No, I'm more like :huh:  :blink:

What, for earth's sake, is a thespian?


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 18, 2006)

In modern society is a thespian an actor or a lesbian?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Could she be a lesbian tragedian?


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*Does she sleep with other thespians??
(... not that there's anything wrong with that)


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

How am I supposed to know?

(Call me Mr. Clueless...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Is there a test than can be performed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

A performance test?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

In front of a live audience?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Live? ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Isn't live better than dead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

A performance test in front of a dead audience?

(Must have been quite boring...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Isn't a vampire audience technically a dead audience?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't you think they're undead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

What's the difference between dead and undead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Would dead people leave their grave?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

Are undead people to do that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Wouldn't they be dead if they didn't?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

Doesn't that depend on the pile of sand on top of their cave?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Would you be shocked if I told you that even the moon on top of their coffin won't stop them?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there chocolate in their coffin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you think they need chocolate to be powerful?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Doesn't the ingestion of chocolate give power to even the undead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there any rotten chocolate left?
(One of the zombies feels a bit weak...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

If we find any, shall we send it to you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Do I look like a zombie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you think you look like a zombie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Uhm... Has anybody a mirror?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Why don't you have a mirror?  Afraid of what you'll see? Mwhahahahaha!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Me? Afraid? Of my own face?


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2006)

*Is the mirror crack'd?


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Would you believe it ran away?


----------



## mango (Nov 22, 2006)

*Did it run away with the spoon?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Spoon? Which spoon?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 22, 2006)

Could it have been a spork?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Why did the mirror and spork elope?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you think they wanna marry?


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2006)

*Are they in love?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

If you look at them, what do you think?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

No idea how should I know ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

Didn't they run through your front yard?


----------



## mango (Nov 24, 2006)

*Where did they run to?*


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2006)

I think they ran into trouble. Does anyone else think we should help?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

Who ran into trouble?


----------



## mango (Nov 25, 2006)

*Have you been paying attention??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Do I look like I payed anything?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Why didn't you pay anything?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Why is my **&%%$ computer kicking me offline every three seconds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Do I look like I have that much money?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't appearances be deceiving?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Do you think I'm a deceiver?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

DOn't you like going to masquerade balls?


----------



## mango (Nov 25, 2006)

*Are we lost in this masquerade?


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Has anybody seen the masked marauder?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

What does he look like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Masked?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't you think, by definition, a "masked" marauder is masked?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Do I have to think? *pout*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you capable of thinking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Could this override my capacity?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

To clarity: Are you asking if thinking can override your capacity for thought?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Didn't I make myself clear?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you invisible again?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Who dissapeared?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Where am I?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Who's voice is that? Why can't I see you?


----------



## mango (Nov 25, 2006)

*Are you blind?


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

If he would be able to see me if I changed back into a wolf?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

What difference does it make what creature you are, if you are invisible? (Keep the puddy tat shape! It's cute!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

What if I ain't invisible?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

WHy do you think you're visible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Did anyone run into me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

How would I know?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm lost have we lost somebody else ???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

TW - have you "found" yourself yet?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

He is gone, why ?:eat1: ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Am I gone?  I am gone?
Where did I go?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you an optical delusion?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you in FatCharlie's tummy? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Whotookoffthelights?


----------



## mango (Nov 26, 2006)

*What happened to your space bar?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Why do you think I have a space bar?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 26, 2006)

didyourspacebargetfixedandminegetbroken?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Howill I know?


----------



## mango (Nov 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Howill I know?



*Who is Howill??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't you know the typo god?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 27, 2006)

Doesn't he live in Mt. Olympus?


----------



## mango (Nov 28, 2006)

*IN Mt Olympus or ON Mt Olympus??


 *


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

But was it not under the mountains? Together with all the other Trolls ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 28, 2006)

Is the typo god a troll?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, what do you think?


----------



## mango (Nov 29, 2006)

*Do you want the truth?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Can I get it?


----------



## mango (Nov 29, 2006)

*Will you be able to handle it?*


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

Really now, who among us can handle the truth?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Which truth?

(Often, there is more than one...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

Is there a truth fairy? (Kind of like the tooth fairy.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Do yu think she would be able to tell apart the real truth from all the others?


----------



## mango (Nov 30, 2006)

*There are others?*


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 30, 2006)

Could Jiminy Cricket be of any help?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

Isn't he dead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

Didn't he have an eternal life?


----------



## mango (Dec 1, 2006)

*Who wants to live forever?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

Didn't Alphaville ask this question?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

Who is Alphaville ??
Is there a Betaville too ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Wasn't that Cruella DeVille?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 3, 2006)

Was she in a Sedan DeVille?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't you think it was a Coupe DeVille?


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2006)

*Was it being driven by Cecille B. Demille?


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Would you believe it was driven by a No.5 iron?


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2006)

*Did you make Par?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

It was a hole in one on a par five hole... Would you believe that?


----------



## mango (Dec 4, 2006)

*Would you hold it against me if I said I didn't?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't believe it myself, so who am I to blame you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

Are we playing the blame game?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Do you think we can blame the game?


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 4, 2006)

If not the game, who can we blame?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Can we blame the fame of name of the game?


----------



## mango (Dec 5, 2006)

*Can I claim its the same lame Dame who was framed?



 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Can you frame yourself?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 5, 2006)

Shit I dropped my key so I don't have a clue . So who could know ?


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 5, 2006)

The Wizard would know, wouldn't he?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I don't know. Any other wizard around here?


----------



## mango (Dec 6, 2006)

*Are you off to see the wizard?


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Which one? Besides, does it necessaryly have to be a wizard?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Who determines if it has to be a wizard?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

How shall I know?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

How shall you find out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

...Why me?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Are you being timid?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Timid? Nah. But why is it always me to do such things?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Why do we have to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you know anything?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Are you "assuming I don't?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

What makes you assume I do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

What do you do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Is "nothing" an option?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Wouldn't the trade board consider nothing not an option?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

What are we trading?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Aren't we not trading nothing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Weren't we not trading nothing to noone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

What if we weren't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Would it make any difference?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Would anything make a difference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

What difference would the difference make?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Would it make any difference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you know the difference between the difference and the difference?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

What's the difference?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Forty-two?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Why can't it be apples?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Pears, anyone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Are they free?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Would you prefer prisoned pears?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Do the imprisoned pears have tattoos?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

What should a wolf do in a women's prison?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Wouldn't a nice soft furry wolf snuggle with the pears?


----------



## mango (Dec 12, 2006)

*Do wolves eat fruit??


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Didn't you know?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Only soft pears :blush: and chocolate , right ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Does chocolate count to the category of fruits?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

O yes I have been picking chocolate fruits from trees in Uganda. You use the beans inside the fruit: It's in size and shape like a large lemon but look more like a melon in coulor and "skin". They grow out straight from the stam and the beans dont taste chocolate.
Shall I theach you about the coffee fruits too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> O yes I have been picking chocolate fruits from trees in Uganda. You use the beans inside the fruit: It's in size and shape like a large lemon but look more like a melon in coulor and "skin". They grow out straight from the stam and the beans dont taste chocolate.
> Shall I theach you about the coffee fruits too?


Well, what you describe there, sounds a lot like cocoa, a major ingredient of chocolate... Want some?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

No not really but maybe together with some suger, milk, and cocofat and maybe something else.:eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

What's the something else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What's the something else?


You don't know what "something else" is?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Will you tell me what the something else is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Will you tell me what the something else is?


Would you believe that I don't know? :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Are you lying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Are you lying?


Why do you think I'm lying?


----------



## Esme (Dec 14, 2006)

Can you imagine why anyone would lie about something so important?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> Can you imagine why anyone would lie about something so important?


No. Can you?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Why should I know how to make chocolate  ? Rum, nuts, mint, ..... 
Thats why I think it must be something else there too don't you ? :batting:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

TW - Weren't you lying DOWN??  

What is "it"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TW - Weren't you lying DOWN??
> 
> What is "it"?


R: Nope. was (f)lying up. 

Something dangerous, perhaps?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2006)

Why can't someone just bring me a rootbeer float?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Why can't the same someone bring me a rootbeer float?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why can't the same someone bring me a rootbeer float?


Where's the rootbeer fleet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

There's a rootbeer fleet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> There's a rootbeer fleet?


Never seen it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Where can I find it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Where can I find it?


Why don't you just take a look at the end of the float?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Where's the float?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Where's the float?


Why don't you just look behind you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Do I see a float before me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Do I see a float before me?


If you're not careful, it'll bite you... Why am I floating?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Are you full of hot air? *Looks innocent*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Are you full of hot air? *Looks innocent*


Has anyone seen a skunk around here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Do you smell something stinky?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dead skunk in the middle of the road -Loadon Weinwright III !

Have you heard that song ?


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2006)

*Should I have?*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes haven't you. Now his son pretty popular  

Why haven't you heard of him ? (Maybe a to young boy  )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe he's not famous?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 17, 2006)

Is he a legend in his own mind?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

No he was really popular in the 70-th both in Sweden and when I live in California. He is from US and his son is Ruffus Weinwright and he popular today in Sweden.

So why haven't you heard about them ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

Why should I?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Should you do anything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, should I? And if yes, what?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Shouldn't you try to be in The Lounge when the rest of your playmates are online?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

What should I do if I find some sleep?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Shouldn't you snooze when you find sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, that's the point. How can I snooze and join my playmates at the same time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Can't you sleeptype? (Like sleepwalking?)


----------



## mango (Dec 18, 2006)

*Is that easy to do?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Isn't sleeptyping like riding a bike? (Once you learn how to do it, it's something you can't forget?)


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*What if you get a flat?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Wouldn't you wake up?


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*What if its an eternal slumber?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Wouldn't we give you a nice burial?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

And the bike?


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*Wouldn't you just sell it?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

Should I? :huh:


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*Do u feel the need to?*


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 19, 2006)

Wouldnt i keep it as a shrine in memory of you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

......Why not?


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 20, 2006)

i would ride through the park with the wind in my hair to remember you, wouldn't I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Would you really do that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Why do you doubt me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Who said I'm in doubt?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Shall I lend you a few million to help you get out of debt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Errr... huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Aren't you in debt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

What made you think so?


----------



## mango (Dec 21, 2006)

*Do you have any outstanding loans?*


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 21, 2006)

Do bees be?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 21, 2006)

What time is the rum cake finished baking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Doesn't it smell like it's already too late? *cough*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Couldn't we just scrape the burned part off?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 21, 2006)

Aren't we lucky there wasn't a fire?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Didn't the rumcake burst into flames?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you think there will be anything edible left if we scraped off the burnt part?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

We won't know until we try, will we?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, would you please take a look?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Will you bake another?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 21, 2006)

Why can't there be rum cake for everyone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Isn't there enough for everyone?? 

(I LOOOVVE rumcake!! One of my faves.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Didn't one get burned?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Dec 21, 2006)

Are rum cakes a relative to Christmas fruit cakes?


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 22, 2006)

Do you eat fruitcake anyway?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 22, 2006)

Would someone send me a fruitcake, please?


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 22, 2006)

Would you eat every morsal?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Isn't it a myth that more than one fruitcake exists?


----------



## mango (Dec 25, 2006)

*Anyone up for some beefcake??


 *


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 25, 2006)

How bout some tube steak?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

What happened to the beefcake?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 27, 2006)

Are you tired of being a 90 pound weakling?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

Do I look like a 90-lb weakling?  *Checks that ample tummy, legs, and butt have not run away*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Do you mind my snickering?


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

Do you mind me tapping my foot???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Would you mind my sitting next to the fire?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 27, 2006)

Is it time to get toasted?


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

Would you mind if it was snowing outside too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, is it snowing inside?


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

Wouldnt be snowing on the inside would it, with a fire going??


----------



## mango (Dec 28, 2006)

*What if it's snowing fire and brimstone?


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Have we all been sent to...Hell???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

What's the difference between heaven and hell?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 28, 2006)

Is there proof that there is a difference?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Isn't the proof in the (chocolate) pudding?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 28, 2006)

Is there any problem that chocolate pudding can't make better?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Shouldn't chocolate pudding be a mandatory part of everyone's diet?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Shouldn't chocolate pudding be a mandatory part of everyone's diet?



Would chocolate chip cookies be an acceptable substitute?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

Why wouldn't they be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

Where are bees?


----------



## mango (Dec 29, 2006)

*what do you need bees for?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

Who said I need bees?


----------



## mango (Dec 30, 2006)

*Do you need the bees knees?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

Do they have a knees-up?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

What do you need a knees up for?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

It's party-time, isn't it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Where'd you put my party hat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

What's that on your head?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it animal, plant, or mineral?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Can we say it looks somehow organic?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it alive?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Could it be?


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2006)

*Have the bees returned?


 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Where did they go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

What do I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Weren't you the beesitter?


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2006)

*Wouldn't that hurt sitting on a bee?


 *


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 31, 2006)

If I sat on a bee, would my butt smell like honey?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 31, 2006)

Would the bee care?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 1, 2007)

His name is bee??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Didn't his mother name him after Bee Arthur?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2007)

Who is Bee Arthur?


----------



## lalirith (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anyone make any sense around here? hehe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2007)

Is it necessary to make sense?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Can you make change out of my cents?


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2007)

*Do you have change for a dollar?*


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 2, 2007)

Are quarters okay?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

Quarters as in living quarters for a ssbbw like Chunky Pam?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Chunky Pam's a SSBBW?

(Seems like I'll have to adjust my glasses...)


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you care if Chunky is a ssbbw?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Should I dare to care?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Should you care to dare?


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2007)

*What if I don't care?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you dare?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 2, 2007)

Will I get busted?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Are you a myth?


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2007)

*Do I really exist?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you think you exist?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you feel as though you are existing?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2007)

Will I get slapped for feeling?


----------



## Risible (Jan 3, 2007)

How does it feel to be slapped?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 3, 2007)

Are you going to pull my hair while you slap me?


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*Are you gonna beg for it?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Do I look like a beggar?


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

Did it really mean that much to you?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 4, 2007)

Does smacking you feel better than feeling?


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2007)

Who can answer what you really want?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Does Who know what I really want? What I really really want?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 4, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Does Who know what I really want? What I really really want?



If I am Who, yes Who knows! But am I who?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Who am I to know?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 4, 2007)

Just exactly what does anyone know, really?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Did you know?


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2007)

Whose nose?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

What does it look like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

Does it smell?


----------



## Risible (Jan 5, 2007)

Your _what_ smells?!


----------



## lyonheart535 (Jan 5, 2007)

does it smell like tuna fish


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 5, 2007)

Do tunas have noses?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone seen Charlie the tuna?


----------



## mango (Jan 5, 2007)

*You mean Charle the piano tuna??


 *


----------



## Risible (Jan 5, 2007)

Would that be grand piano or just upright?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Doesn't Charle the piano tuna only tune downwrong pianos?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 6, 2007)

Remember Opperknockerty the piano tuner? Is it true Opperknockerty only tunes once?


----------



## Risible (Jan 6, 2007)

Opperknockerty? Didn't I see him in Spongebob Squarepants toons?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Can Spongebob sing on-key?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Sing on a key?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Doesn't that require extraordinary balance?


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2007)

*What if its a supersized key?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

What if it's a super duper sized singer?


----------



## Risible (Jan 6, 2007)

And what if it's a super-duper sized Happy Meal with a toy that sings?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 6, 2007)

Wouldn't that qualify as a crime against humanity?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there still humanity?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

Humanity would hope so, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

Isn't all hope lost, yet?


----------



## lyonheart535 (Jan 7, 2007)

is'nt she living in chicago?


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you saying Chicago has Hope?


----------



## lyonheart535 (Jan 7, 2007)

if hope is in chicago, does she not have the right to stay there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

But what if Hope is lost in Chicago?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

How do we find Hope?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 7, 2007)

Do we turn left or right on Wishful Thinking Lane?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

Why isn't Wishful Thinking Lane on my map?


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you thinking of it? Or just wishing for it?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 7, 2007)

Do i get extra points for thinking of it AND wishing for it?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 7, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why isn't Wishful Thinking Lane on my map?



Could it be because it doesn't get anyone anywhere?


----------



## Esme (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you using circular logic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

Could it be fuzzy logic?


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Did Fuzzy come up with this logic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

Did he come down?


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Who has a down pillow?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2007)

How do you cheer up a pillow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe if you shake it a little?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, I always hug my pillow, is that allowed?


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Allowances for pillows? I thought allowances were for kids?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2007)

Are kids allowed to?


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Would I allow you to kid me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Who's kidding who? Huh? :huh:?


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Whose kid are we talking about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you think I have the answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't you know everything? :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

What makes you think so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't you have all the answers? :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Would you believe that I have a lot of question, also?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have all of the questions too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Would you believe that there are some missing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you file missing questions reports with the police?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Would you believe they laughed at me as I tried?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Would you believe I'd like to slap them silly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you think that could help?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Might it not shake them into action?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Would it be the wanted action?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

What is the wanted action?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Wasn't it filing missing questions reports?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Wasn't It murdering the butler in the parlor with a candlestick at the supposed same time that you saw It filing copies? (There's something fishy going on here.)


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I better run if they get in action then they will go for me,  
Dont you think so and are happy it aint you they go for ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Why are you feeling so brave and selfless tonight, FatCharlie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Could it be he's admiring your amount of posts?


----------



## mango (Jan 10, 2007)

*Isn't that known as post envy?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Why do people alwas mix up envy and admiration?


----------



## mango (Jan 10, 2007)

*Is it easy to get the two confused?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

It usually doesn't happen to me, so how shall I know?


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, doesn't envy have a green aura and admiration more of a ...I don't know, I'm guessing here... more of a yellow glow?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 10, 2007)

Is yellow glow possibly related to yellow snow?


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you talking about that place where the huskies go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

Dont look at me Im inocent, I promise  

Want you belive me ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Why should I believe you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Doesn't he always tell the truth?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 10, 2007)

Why do we need to cloud the issue with the truth?


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Why is honesty the *best* policy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Where did these clouds come from?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

The trues or not the trues thats the questions:doh: 

But I guess you all Americans will hear a lot of lies or halftrues with in about 45 minutes or so


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Would you please repeat the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Which one? The strawberry flavored or the cherry flavored?


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Why not the chocolate one?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Why should there be flavors other than chocolate?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 10, 2007)

Did somebody say chocolate???? :eat2: :wubu: :eat1:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Who was it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Whodunit????


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 10, 2007)

Is that Mrs Peacock in the lounge with a knife?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Should we all run away and hide?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

From this tiny knife?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 10, 2007)

Is that a knife in your pocket, or ar you just glad to see me???


----------



## HollyNC (Jan 10, 2007)

Wouldnt you rather have a pickle?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 10, 2007)

Can you give a tickle with that pickle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Is that pickle ticklish?


----------



## Risible (Jan 11, 2007)

But why get into a pickle with a tickle?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 11, 2007)

Is the tickle like a secret handshake?


----------



## Risible (Jan 11, 2007)

Would you be tickled if it was?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Are pickles ticklish?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you think I got myself in a pickle asking for a tickle?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Can you eat your way out of that enormous pickle?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 11, 2007)

If I eat the pickle, can I still have the tickle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you ticklish?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Will you promise not to throw up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Why? Are you picklish?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Isn't that person you refer to as Picklish named Egbert Bopplemeyer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Do I have to know him?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Would you rather be antisocial?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

What? Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't you want to avoid Egbert?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Why should I?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Why could you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Am I really able to?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you want to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Should I want to?


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2007)

*Do you need it?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Would you define need?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 11, 2007)

Isn't need relative?


----------



## Tanicarl (Jan 11, 2007)

Why are you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Huh????????


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2007)

*Are all these questions confusing you?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm confused, are we relatives?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 12, 2007)

Aren't you my mother and sister and daughter and grandmother and granddaughter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Er... Who? What? Why? How?


----------



## mango (Jan 12, 2007)

*Eh??*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 12, 2007)

Wait, what?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

Who we talking about again? 
_Chicken Little, from Chicken Little The Movie_


----------



## Risible (Jan 12, 2007)

How did this happen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

How could this happen?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 12, 2007)

Did it really happen?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 12, 2007)

where are your pants?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

Was I supposed to be wearing pants?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 12, 2007)

why don't you know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

What do I do now?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

I have my skirt :blush: on is that ok?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, but should you be wearing white shoes after Labor Day?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

Am I alowed to go barefeeted ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

Why would you want to?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

Because I'm going to bed. 

Do you use to wear shoes in bed ?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 12, 2007)

what the deuce?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

Say that again?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 12, 2007)

are you ready for the question?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

To cats wear tennis shoes??


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 13, 2007)

If cats wear tennis shoes, do they match their eyes?


----------



## mango (Jan 13, 2007)

*Is that a game set match?*


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

what is your flava?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> what is your flava?



You wanna bite? :eat2:


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

is that safe?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> is that safe?



You've not broken out in a rash yet, have you?:blink:


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

did you bring the smelling salts?


----------



## Risible (Jan 13, 2007)

What do salts smell like?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 13, 2007)

Do I need to know?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't think so do you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the real question is... do I WANT to know??


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2007)

It's better to know what salt taste like. Do you know that it taste really different from different places ?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

did you bring safety goggles?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 13, 2007)

Are my eyes in danger??


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 13, 2007)

Do you have salt in your eyes?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 13, 2007)

Does salt go with contacts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

Does salt have legs?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

but where is all this salt??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

In Utah, maybe?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Are the Mormons the keepers of the salt?


----------



## mango (Jan 14, 2007)

*Who are the keepers of the pepper?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

Could it be Pepper Ann?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 14, 2007)

did you ask Mrs. Dash?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Maybe Mrs. Dash should dash out to Utah and bring back Dr. Pepper???


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 14, 2007)

should I doctor the pepper?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Is it ill?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Is it ill?



It's still eating, isn't it?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 14, 2007)

where's my chalk?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you planning on drawing something?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 14, 2007)

is this my 400th post?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

Doesn't look like, does it?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 14, 2007)

Could it be that someone living in a a well-carpeted insane asylum counts differently than we do?


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you think they use roman numerals?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 14, 2007)

are you ready for your spanking?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Ooooh....can I have one too?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 14, 2007)

will you all line up for them?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Do we have to line up?


----------



## mango (Jan 14, 2007)

*Should you just take a number?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

What if I don't like my number?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2007)

Isn't threes company?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, I loved that show.... is it still on??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2007)

Can you check the TV Guide?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

What if I don't have a TV Guide?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Will the world end as we know it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Will we get a last meal before the world ends?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Should we start preparing for that last meal now?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Is there any better time than the present?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

What should we have for our last meal?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 14, 2007)

how big will the group be that i cook for?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Does everyone like pasta?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Doesn't everyone like pasta?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

What are you making?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 15, 2007)

don't we need to defrost first?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

I am pretty cold, can we make a fire?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 15, 2007)

who has the safety goggles?


----------



## Risible (Jan 15, 2007)

Remind me, why do we need safety goggles?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

Isn't it because Dr. Pepper is shooting his salt gun?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

Did I lose my chefs?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 15, 2007)

is the salt still flying?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

Good God, can salt fly?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 15, 2007)

is a frog's ass watertight?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

Frog's ass, is that the new exotic delicacy that is replacing frog's legs?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 15, 2007)

do you keep kosher?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

No, do you?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 15, 2007)

the pasta water is boiling, what next?


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 15, 2007)

Do we leave the pasta in till it is soft and limp?


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2007)

*Shouldn't you wait until the pasta is 'al dente'?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Should we have a salad?


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2007)

*What salad would you like?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

You mean I get a choice?


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2007)

But what about the dressing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Should we have ranch, Italian, oil & vinigar or bleu cheese?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Shouldn't we decide this on basis of our choice of salad?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, then should we have a tossed salad, Caesar salad, mixed greens, vegetable salad, or a salad bar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, what about a salad bar?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

OK, but should we have any side dishes?


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay, I'm finished with the salad- what's for dessert already??


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 16, 2007)

Are we watching a movie after dinner?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 16, 2007)

What movie are we going to see?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

What's on Pay-Per-View?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 16, 2007)

Wouldn't it be more fun if we made a movie?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

What should our topic be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Eating salad?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 16, 2007)

Can we dress up as salad pieces and jump into a bowl together?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Do we have such a big bowl?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Can't we use the pool?


----------



## mango (Jan 17, 2007)

*Is the pool heated?*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Does it matter, we could have pasta salad, yes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe some potato salad, too?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 17, 2007)

How about some jello salad?


----------



## Risible (Jan 17, 2007)

Would the jello salad be topped with whipped cream?


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 17, 2007)

That's a big salad... does anyone have a fork?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 17, 2007)

If it's that big, can't we use pitch forks and snow shovels?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

Have you got a mouth big enough to use a snoe shovel to eat? :huh:


----------



## zonker (Jan 17, 2007)

How about an ice cream scoop?
Which would you rather have, a big salad or a big bowl of ice cream?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 17, 2007)

Can I have chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 17, 2007)

is the fridge running?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 17, 2007)

Isn't The Fridge practicing for the NY Marathon?


----------



## eriofool (Jan 17, 2007)

do u think i should catch it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you think you're able to?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 17, 2007)

did you read the label?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

What did the label say?


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2007)

*Is it legible?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you seen my glasses?


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2007)

*What do they look like?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Where did they go?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Didn't I leave them in the living room?


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2007)

*Have you lost them?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Can't you tell?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

Do I look like I have a clue?


----------



## Risible (Jan 18, 2007)

Can someone please clue me in?


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 18, 2007)

Where are do we clue into?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Is everyone missing my point??


----------



## Risible (Jan 18, 2007)

Would that be the one on your head? (Kidding!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Isn't that what my mother always says?? LOLOL


(actually, that is something she always says!  )


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

have you seen my pen?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 18, 2007)

Would you people stop losing your things?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

will you eat the bangers and mash?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Do I look like I'd like them?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

does it look like i cleaned my glasses?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Can pigs fly?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

do spoons waltz?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Is that even possible?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

will you wear the tap shoes?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

What if I want to do ballet?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

will you do a pas de deux?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Can I do all of Swan Lake?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

can you do it to flight of the bumblebee?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Can you do the can-can?


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

can a ham can?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Can a woodchuck chuck wood?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Can a lumberjack cut down trees?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Can I have a piece of cake??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

*look around* Where's the cake? Can I have some too?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you like chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Doesn't practically everyone like CHOCOLATE?  :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

You're right... am I insane????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you? :shocked: :blink: :shocked:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Do I look it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you think you do?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

The "real" question.... do you think we've managed to highjack these 3 threads yet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you think the highjacking has gone unnoticed?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't you think we've been subversive enough??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you think subversiveness could fool the clever folk on this site?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Should we keep trying?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Can we live with ourselves if we accept defeat?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't, can you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

You can't can-can?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Can anybody can-can?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Who would want to can-can?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't you think Charlie the Tuna might object to that kind of talk??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Isn't Charlie...dead?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you think he's in the can-can??? :blink:  :eat2:


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 18, 2007)

but did you open a can?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm afraid to.... do you think Charlie the Tuna is in it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't you think we should let him out?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Did you see we were highjacked???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Isn't that nervy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Did it come on the low end?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not sure, did it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

((((((((((((((((((((((((TW!!!)))))))))))))))))))))))

Errr. How can I tell?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Did I miss something??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you understand what TW means by "the low end"?


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 18, 2007)

:doh: How could we miss something so brightly colored?:doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

I think I'm scared to say this, but should I?


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 18, 2007)

What are you going to say?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

What does the "low end" mean?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Shouldn't we ask, TW?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reps!!

Do we dare ask TW??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

:bow:


Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thanks for the reps!!
> 
> Do we dare ask TW??



:bow: :bow: 

Thank you!

Shall I pm him?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you think he'll tell us??

TW, will you tell us??

O double question!!! OMG!!!)


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 18, 2007)

Where is this conversation going? anyone else hungry?:eat1:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't a clue, but I'm hungry.... what can we have???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

R. TW promises an explanation as soon as he's finished with the other threads.

Cocoa, anyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

R: The low end was related to the *high*jacking... 

Some cookies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

R. Oh. Violet got it!

What kind of cookies?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHHHH, now I get it!!! Can I have some mile with those cookies???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Dunno. What about several different cookies?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

(oops! that was meant to be *milk* )

Shall we have chocolate chip AND oatmeal?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Can we add Girl Scout think mints to the cookie platter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Are there some?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Did you EAT THEM?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

I've never had some. How do they taste?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

If I requested them, don't you think they're tasty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

No doubt... But what if there weren't any?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Would you have a hanky handy in case I broke down in tears for the lack of thin mint cookies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Would a box of (insert brand name) do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

Do you think one box will do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Would a truckload be enough?


----------



## mango (Jan 19, 2007)

*Do you have a truck?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

Will an SUV do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Aren't they considered to be trucks?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

I call mine a truck, does that count?


----------



## Risible (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got a trunk, is that close enough?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Is it a tree?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

Can a tree fit in a trunk?


----------



## Risible (Jan 19, 2007)

Do trees have fits?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

Isn't that why they're called "weeping" willows?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone know a joke to make the willow laugh?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

Can trees laugh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

If they can weep, why shouldn't they be able to laugh?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

This is too sad, can we change the subject??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

What are we subjected to?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's the subject.... I'm hungry, what should I eat?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you going to make enough food for all of us?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Did I say I was going to cook?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 20, 2007)

You mean you're not?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Do I have to?


----------



## malvineous (Jan 20, 2007)

Why did you say you were going to eat if you didn't have any food?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

LOLOL... Wadda ya got?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Watcha want?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Do you have...CHOCOLATE!!!? :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mango (Jan 20, 2007)

*Dark, regular, caramel or white?*


----------



## malvineous (Jan 20, 2007)

Aren't you forgetting mint and orange?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

How about a sampling of all chocolates?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

What happens to those folks who are either allergic or just don't care for chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

What if we offer a sampling of all chocolates and other comestibles that will satisfy those who don't care for chocolates confused:  ) or who are allergic to chocolate?


----------



## malvineous (Jan 20, 2007)

Why shouldn't we just leave them out?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

How will they react if left out?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Why should we leave them out?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

What else can we bring?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Will the kitchen sink fit in the car?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Are we driving the Mini Cooper?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Shall we drive the Hummer instead?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Wouldn't it be better?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Might it be bitter?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Can we borrow Arnold Swarzenegger's?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Does he have any bitterness?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Maybe we can entice him with a sampling of chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

You're not planning on enticing him with MY chocolate, are you?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Oooops. What if I already did?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Why were you so generous with MY chocolate?


----------



## mango (Jan 21, 2007)

*Have we run out???!!!

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Where did we go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Are we lost?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Isn't being lost a permanent condition?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

How about being gone?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

May I join the lost crowd?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Am I lost in a crowd?


----------



## mango (Jan 21, 2007)

*What happened to all the chocolate???*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Chocolate? There was chocolate?


----------



## Risible (Jan 21, 2007)

Who's passing out free chocolate? Am I too late???


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 21, 2007)

Didn't you see the stash of chocolate put aside for those who come late?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey wait....where is this contraband stash of chocolate??


----------



## BHM in Minneapolis (Jan 21, 2007)

Wait, there were pop tarts?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

OMG, are they brown sugar cinnamon???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Aren't we M&Ms?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought so, but maybe we're wrong?


----------



## BHM in Minneapolis (Jan 21, 2007)

If you're M&Ms, what am I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

A face, perhaps?


----------



## BHM in Minneapolis (Jan 21, 2007)

But really, who or what are any of us?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

*singing* "We are the sunshine of the world..." aren't we??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you that bright?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Wouldn't you want to be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Would be making it easier to read in the dark, wouldn't it?


----------



## Risible (Jan 22, 2007)

Would you care to illuminate me on that subject?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Why can't we see eye to eye on this?


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 22, 2007)

does that leave the whole world blind?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Can't you see?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 22, 2007)

What direction should we be looking in?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Should we be looking up??


----------



## Aliena (Jan 22, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Should we be looking up??



What comes down?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Doesn't it have to come up, first?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

What exactly is "it" ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Could "it" be something scary?


----------



## mango (Jan 23, 2007)

*Is IT alive???  *


----------



## Risible (Jan 23, 2007)

Um, does it taste like chocolate?:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Are you possibly a chocoholic?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you possibly a chocoholic?



Do you see it melted on my hand or in my mouth?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

If "it" is chocolate, can I have some?


----------



## Oona (Jan 23, 2007)

that depends, can I have some too?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

Would you like some?


----------



## Oona (Jan 23, 2007)

Do you have some?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

If someone has chocolate, may I have some, too?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

Would you like me to share with you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Would you?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 23, 2007)

Why do we always end up talking about chocolate?


----------



## mango (Jan 24, 2007)

*Is that a problem??  *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Should it be a problem?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Might it be a problem if there is not enough for everyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## spaz-fa (Jan 24, 2007)

Why stop at chocolate?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Can you spice it up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Spice up the chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Isn't it possible, but not desirable?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Is desirable the same as a chocolate in a box of chocolates?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Chocolate!! Sorry, I was distracted. Would you please repeat the question?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Chocolate!! Sorry, I was distracted. Would you please repeat the question?



Where was I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

In Kentucky, perhaps?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> In Kentucky, perhaps?



Damn, your good!! Should Sylvia Brown be worried?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

What should make her worry?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> What should make her worry?



Could it be that you're a better seer than her?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you think that could be a reason?


----------



## Risible (Jan 24, 2007)

Is that a reasonable question?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

Is what a reasonable question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Is anything reasonable, anyway?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

Isn't reason over-rated anyway?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Isn't reason over-rated anyway?



Is it the reason for the season?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

Have we changed seasons?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Have we changed seasons?



Is it still snowing outside?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

Doesn't it still look white outside?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2007)

Doesn't it also look white with some yellow spots here and there in the neighbors yard?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Could it be coming here, too?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Could it be coming here, too?



Isn't it always coming?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Shouldn't it be going?


----------



## Risible (Jan 25, 2007)

Shouldn't we all be getting along?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Questions over questions... Doesn't anyone have an answer?


----------



## Risible (Jan 25, 2007)

Would an answer suffice? Wouldn't we still be questioning our questions?


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Why all the questions?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't you tell that the answers are inside the questions?


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

What questions?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't you see the questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Did someone hide the questionmarks?


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

What question marks??????:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Er... the ones dancing around your head, perhaps?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 25, 2007)

Now what kind of question is that??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Could it be a peppermint question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Could it be the peppermint twist?


----------



## mango (Jan 26, 2007)

*Can you do the twist... like we did last summer?*


----------



## calauria (Jan 26, 2007)

Can you show me how to do the twist?????:bow:


----------



## Risible (Jan 26, 2007)

Why are you guys twisting things around?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Why does this all seem so twisted?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Could it be an enormous pretzel?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 26, 2007)

Would that be a twisty bobcat pretzel?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 26, 2007)

Can you twist your body like a pretzel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't you think that could hurt?







 (I can hear my bones and joints cracking from the sheer thought...)


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 26, 2007)

But, wouldn't it be a delicious kind of hurting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Could you please explain your statement?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 26, 2007)

Could someone surviving that kind of twisting?


----------



## mango (Jan 27, 2007)

*What if you twist it off completely??  *


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Where would it go if you twisted it off completely?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

Joining the nearest twister, maybe?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

Would it be a tastier twisting if served with mustard?


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Wouldn't it be better with butter?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 27, 2007)

Couldn't we have butter and mustard?


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Would there be salt as well?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

What about some jelly?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

jelly with fish?


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

You eat jelly and fish?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 28, 2007)

What happend to the pretzels? Where did the fish come from? Why am I so confused?


----------



## mango (Jan 28, 2007)

*Did the pretzels make you thirsty?*


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

mango said:


> *Did the pretzels make you thirsty?*



Is thirst really the question you're wanting to ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, what is the question to ask, then?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

The question to as is, when's lunch???


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> The question to as is, when's lunch???




Have you finished breakfast?:eat1:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Was I supposed to eat breakfast?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Isn't everyone supposed to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

What if your life is a little out of bounds?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

What if my life is a LOT out of bounds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Could this be a problem?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

Is there a possible solution to this possible problem?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Could we be needing some bounds?


----------



## Risible (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't wolves bound after their prey?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Do M&Ms bound after their pray?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Doesn't it depend on the prey?


----------



## Risible (Jan 29, 2007)

Why the pry on prey, pray tell?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't know..... do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

How will I know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, TW, you're the wolf, are you preying on prey?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Should I? :huh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, as a wolf, it would be in your nature, wouldn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

What if I am an animagus?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

OOOOOOHHHHHHH are you secretly Professor Lupin?????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Professor Lupin?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Wasn't Professor Lupin an animangus werewolf in Harry Potter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Could it be he was just a werewolf with some secret animagi as friends?


----------



## mango (Jan 30, 2007)

*When's the next full moon??

 *


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

Wouldn't you find that in the Weight Board's *clearing throat* Gentlemen... thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Should I know?


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, if you're 1) a man, and 2) a Dims member, then wouldn't you be happily obligated to know?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 30, 2007)

Euhm euhm... 1) Yes, 2) Yes. You know what I'm thinking of?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Er... Well, no clue on this side of the border. What's cooking?


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

That depends... are you free for dinner?


----------



## calauria (Jan 30, 2007)

What's for dinner?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm free, can I come along?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Can I get some takealongs?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 30, 2007)

Can I be invited to this dinner party?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 30, 2007)

Can you bring dessert?


----------



## mango (Jan 31, 2007)

*What's for dessert?*


----------



## Risible (Jan 31, 2007)

Would it involve whipped cream?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Why should we treat cream with a whip?


----------



## Risible (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, haven't you seen the definitive movie on the subject, "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it possible I missed something?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it possible you are just not trying to understand?


----------



## Placebo (Jan 31, 2007)

are we still talking about charlie and the chocolate factory?


----------



## Risible (Jan 31, 2007)

How can you forget the unforgettable scene in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" where the oompa-loompas are whipping a cow? 

View attachment oompa.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it possible I didn't see that film?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't see that one either, was it as good as the original Willy Wonka?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't even see that one, so how am I supposed to know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

You really haven't seen the original Willy Wonka?


----------



## Risible (Jan 31, 2007)

Vi, you simply must see Charlie and the Chocolate Factory; why the delay?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think I could bear Johnny Depp taking over for Gene Wilder, does that make sense?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 31, 2007)

You might like both, though. Then again, you might still like one over the other, maybe?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, the clips I've seen are almost like he's making a parody of it. Does that make sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Is there anything making sense over here?


----------



## mango (Feb 1, 2007)

*Does it need to make sense?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 1, 2007)

Is it even possible to make sense?


----------



## Risible (Feb 1, 2007)

Can I put in my two cents?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

What do you think you'd get for them?


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

Get for what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Er... two cents?


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

Why say " just my two cents", can we not say, "just my 5 cents?"


----------



## Risible (Feb 1, 2007)

That makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Why don't we take a dollar, instead?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 1, 2007)

Should we take five bucks, just in case?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

What do you want with deers?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Wouldn't you rather have a dear? (It is near Valentine's Day, after all!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't I have one?


----------



## mango (Feb 2, 2007)

*Why stop at just one?....


*


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

mango said:


> *Why stop at just one?....
> 
> 
> *



Isn't tomorrow #38?:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

That was #3906?


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> That was #3906?



Are you sure it's not #38?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay, what's with #38? Or is that a secret?


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets, eh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Could it be #5?


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

Is #5 alive????


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, yes, five thrives, but isn't two true?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Can U see it 2?


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe, but what can I do???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Can U go 4 it?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Can U say gimme 5?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 2, 2007)

Can u drop and give me twenty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Aches and pains, anyone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Wouln't you rather have roses and chocolates?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Masochists?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, yeah- roses and chocolates sound awesome; what time ya comin' by?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Err. Weren't you coming by? (With chocolates and roses!!)


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Ummm. But, who would watch the Shih Tzu?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Couldn't it care for itself for some time?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

You're kidding me, right? And how do you mean, _it_?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Do I sound like I'm kidding?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

What does I'm Kidding sound like?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Does it sound like you're joking?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

What does You're Joking sound like?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Wasn't that in the top 40?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

You're sure they weren't in the Lower 40?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Could it be they have been in the lower end of the day?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Do they go less than zero?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Could it be they have been in the lower end of the day?



Is this twenty questions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> Do they go less than zero?



Wouldn't they be going backward?

It's another tie between TW and Risible. Woohoo!!


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Doh! A little slow on the post again :doh: !


Is this some kind of game to you?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Wouldn't they be going backward?
> 
> It's another tie between TW and Risible. Woohoo!!



Not a tie- I'm losing. Badly  .

Is that fair??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Who? Me? :huh:

Er... What's going on?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> Not a tie- I'm losing. Badly  .
> 
> Is that fair??



Life is not fair. :bow: 

However, you're not losing! Not according to the clock. You and TW are tying.

Why is life not fair?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Won't you claim victory, Sir Speedy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Who's Sir Speedy?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Who's Sir Speedy?



That would be you; don't you see I'm ceding to you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone like to see this defeatist attitude?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Do you really think I'm that quick?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

But, aren't you calling me a loser *sobs*?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> But, aren't you calling me a loser *sobs*?



No!!!!!!!! *gives Risible hanky*

((((((((((((Risible))))))))))))))

Would you like a shoulder to cry on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Me? Calling you a loser? Who said that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you really think I'm that quick?



How quick are you?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you. *blows nose* Aren't you the sweetest?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Me? Calling you a loser? Who said that?



*points right left over under*


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> How quick are you?



Okay, I'm so quick that two answers were posted before I got to yours! Can you believe that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Do you believe that I can believe anything?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> *points right left over under*


*unknots his neck, looking quite puzzled*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Do you believe that I can believe anything?


Is there anything to believe in?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *unknots his neck, looking quite puzzled*



Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have to spread around the rep before I can give it to you again, TW.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Is there anything to believe in?



Can't we believe "in" any place that is not outside?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Is outside in?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Doesn't that depend upon your perspective?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 2, 2007)

Perspective?? Who cares about perspective??


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2007)

*Is that your point of view?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Can you see anything?


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2007)

*What am I looking at?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm in another place, how should I know?


----------



## Risible (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, isn't it a matter of, wherever you look, there you are?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

What will a blind man do in this case?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

How should I know?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 3, 2007)

Isn't it your job to keep track of these things?


----------



## Risible (Feb 3, 2007)

Aren't you getting off on the wrong track?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Could there be a wrong track in a one track mind?


----------



## Risible (Feb 3, 2007)

Oooh, let's hope not; but what if there was? A wrong track?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Can we track it down?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Did you remember to bring the blood hound?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Would a Yorkshire Terrier do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Wouldn't a Yorkshire pudding be better?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Do you think it could help us getting back on track?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't you think we'd do anything better with something in our tummies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Would you think that I hadn't thought of that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

:doh: Why didn't you bring any food then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

I brought brownies, does that count?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Can we count brownies?


----------



## mango (Feb 4, 2007)

*How many brownies do you count?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Can we count on them?


----------



## Risible (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't count them out, would you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Should I? :huh:


----------



## Risible (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't you count?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 4, 2007)

Can we use our fingers and toes to count?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Where is the counter?


----------



## Risible (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, it's either in the kitchen or the bathroom, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

What does it count?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

Doesn't it count ducks in a row?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 4, 2007)

Are we playing duck, duck, goose?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Wasn't this "The Question Game" we're attending to?


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 5, 2007)

Can we still count if i ate all the brownies??


----------



## zonker (Feb 5, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Can we still count if i ate all the brownies??



What brownies? *evil grin*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you saying that you stole all the brownies?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you telling me that all the brownies are gone?????? :doh:


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 5, 2007)

You mean there's not a buffet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

A brownie buffet?


----------



## Risible (Feb 5, 2007)

A brownie buffet and I wasn't invited? Whose happy idea is this?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Wait, you mean someone took the brownies to make a brownie buffet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Is it possible that this buffet is still to come?


----------



## Risible (Feb 5, 2007)

Let us hope so; who says life is easier without brownies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Wouldn't it be a sad life without brownies and pixies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Wanna earn some brownie points, huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

If I accumulate enough, will I get a brownie?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

*sigh* Aren't brownies just the greatest? :smitten:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Want me to share?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh! Would you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Why wouldn't I? You're my buddy, my pal, right?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, aren't you just the sweetest??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you trying to make me blush? :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Sure.... are you???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Do you see the blushing smilie? (It's me!!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Aha!! Why didn't I recognize you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Did I miss something? Why do I feel like déjà vu?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Nah...I'm just hitting in my sweetie... care to join?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Er... huh? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Confused??????


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

A little puzzled. Why did you ask?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Wouldn't you think someone might be puzzled if he said "huh"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Wouldn't that depend on the context?


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you mind if i answer with my mouth full (of brownies of course!)?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Af lomg af I am amble do unersand whaf yer faying...
:blink:...Where did you get that brownies from?


----------



## mango (Feb 6, 2007)

*Who ate all the brownies???!!!

   *


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Was it the purple brownie eater?


----------



## Risible (Feb 6, 2007)

Enough with the brownies (can you believe I'm saying that?) Can we talk about something else?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you want to talk about?


----------



## Risible (Feb 6, 2007)

Is it okay to say it here?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Feb 6, 2007)

Sure! But euhm, do you also dream about it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

What if I don't dream?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you..dead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't think so... Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Would you believe that I watched a Star Trek episode that made me believe that you can go crazy if you don't dream?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey all! So, what'd I miss?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Wouldn't you find out if you went back to read everything that's been posted since you were last here?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, I could, but would I understand it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Isn't Vi a smart cookie as well as an M&M?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

I thought so... isn't she?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Should we test her?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Didn't we already do that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

How did I do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

Didn't you do well with everything except your short-term memory?


----------



## Risible (Feb 7, 2007)

Isn't she lacking in comprehension? 



(Though, to be fair, this thread isn't exactly comprehensible...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 7, 2007)

What are we talking about again??? LOLOLOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Could it be about some short-term memory?


----------



## Risible (Feb 7, 2007)

What was I supposed to remember again?


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't know. Can you repeat that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Can you repeat what you have forgotten?


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

You want me to list all that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 7, 2007)

Do we have enough time for this?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

What else have we got to do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

Why all this haste? Can't we just take our time for doing this?


----------



## mango (Feb 8, 2007)

*How much time do you have?*


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2007)

mango said:


> *How much time do you have?*



Time, time? Who needs time?


----------



## Risible (Feb 8, 2007)

Did time get away from you again?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there any time left?


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

5:12, is it not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

Isn't it 23:30?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 9, 2007)

Isn't the time different for different people?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 9, 2007)

Is it not good time for some lucky bastards and bad time for the rest of us  ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

Who should be these lucky bastards you're talking about?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 9, 2007)

Who the heck is really lucky any way?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, who?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 10, 2007)

Have all the lucky people abandoned us?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Do "lucky people" really exist?


----------



## Aliena (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Do "lucky people" really exist?




Aren't all people lucky?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Are all people leprechauns?


----------



## Aliena (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Are all people leprechauns?



Do they wear shoes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Who? The people or the leprechauns?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

If they do, does that mean they are leprechauns?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

I eat Lucky Charms, does that mean I'm lucky?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 10, 2007)

Does it depend on what kind of charm you eat?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

It just might, don't ya think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

How are you lucky?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

I met all you guys, didn't I? :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Isn't Vi a sweetheart?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 10, 2007)

Isn't Vi a delicious M&M?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Isn't Vi a delicious M&M?





bbwsweetheart said:


> Isn't Vi a sweetheart?





Awwwwww....shucks...... :blush: You are all just too sweet to me!!! Thanks!!!!

Ooops...forgot my questions....

Aren't you all just too sweet to me????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Awwwwww....shucks...... :blush: You are all just too sweet to me!!! Thanks!!!!



Well...why do I feel like snacking on some chocolate M&Ms?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

It's quite difficult not to, if you're surrounded by them, isn't it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

It's kind of subliminal isn't it?  :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

How can I stop these cravings for M&Ms?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

STEP AWAY FROM THE M & M'S.... WOULD YOU PLEASE????


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Do you think eating some could be of help?
(Not the big ones that can talk, though...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE M & M'S.... WOULD YOU PLEASE????



:eat2: M&M. Chocolate. Chocolate M&Ms. Yummy! Must eat M&Ms. But M&Ms are my friends. My friends are chocolate! Must eat chocolate friends! Yum. :eat2: 



Timberwolf said:


> Do you think eating some could be of help?
> (Not the big ones that can talk, though...)



Well, Santa did advise me to throw out a gigantic talking blue were-M&M. I wonder if I could get rid of this rogue M&M by eating it? Hmmm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

:huh: :blink:  :shocked: You won't really do that, do you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

I repeat.... BACK AWAY FROM THE M & M's girl..... 

View attachment no eating mm.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone want to eat me? 

View attachment TBoneUFODims.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

:shocked:  

Our point exactly!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

I understand your anxiety, but could you please follow thw rules of this thread?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Oops! Please forgive....

How could I be that careless?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it possible that you were way too anxious to think clearly?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Perhaps. Is it possible that the club did me in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Which club?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Why have the yummy, gooey, chocolately, tasty, mouth-watering M&Ms decided to arm themselves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Could it be that they want to stay alive?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Why wouldn't they want to end up in a nice warm bbw belly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe they want to leave that favour to their non-living cousins?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 11, 2007)

Would the M&Ms who don't want to be eaten mind giving us some other food to eat?


----------



## mango (Feb 11, 2007)

*Which M&M's prefer to be eaten?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll pass on the meal, but am happy to have brought dinner..... Anyone care for any?? 

View attachment sm pasta.jpg


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 11, 2007)

Did you bring us any bread to go with that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Golly...are you people this particular or what? 

View attachment garlic bread.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Euuuhm. Any drinks to wash down the bread and spaghetti?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

What's your pleasure?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have a nice chianti?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Would an iced tea suit as well?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Why would an iced tea have a suit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Could it be because it's a little cold in the fridge?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, why wouldn't the iced tea have a coat or jacket instead of a suit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Perhaps it isn't that cold?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Do iced teas wear bikinis?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Shouldn't they wear glasses instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

What of glasses do most iced teas prefer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Long-drink glasses, perhaps?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Are they modest or just tall, in general?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Could someone check that out, please?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

How long do you wish to check that out for, sir?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Should we check in first?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

How long are we staying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Uhm, what do you think?


----------



## mango (Feb 12, 2007)

*Should I book in advance?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you think it's necessary to do so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you want to sleep in the park because we didn't book in advance?


----------



## Risible (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, wouldn't that be just a walk in the park?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 12, 2007)

Which park would that be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Wouldn't that be the nearest trailer park?


----------



## Risible (Feb 13, 2007)

Why do trailers need a park?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Where else should they park?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 13, 2007)

Will there be room enough in the trailor for all of us?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you think that pocket universe inside will give us enough room?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

What if half of us have to use the restroom at the same time?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Would a small restroom universe do?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 13, 2007)

Can we get a medium, just in case?


----------



## mango (Feb 14, 2007)

*Does it come in Extra Large?*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you want an extra large restroom, or extra large people to be with you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 14, 2007)

Can we get both?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

Can we supersize the facilities?


----------



## mango (Feb 15, 2007)

*Do you want fries with that?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

Where's the fish?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

Are the fries good?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2007)

There's something fishy going on around here...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

Would that be Nemo?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

Captain Nemo is a fish?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

Wasn't I referred to Finding Nemo?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2007)

If you find Nemo, can we ride the giant turtles?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

Totally dude...that would be fun, huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2007)

Do the turtles share your opinion?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

Should we ride them and find out?


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 17, 2007)

Shouldn't we just keep swimming??

:doh:


----------



## mango (Feb 17, 2007)

*Should I demonstrate my breaststroke technique??


 *


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 17, 2007)

Will the demonstration feel good?


----------



## mango (Feb 18, 2007)

*How good do you want it to feel??


 *


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

Shouldn't it feel grrrreat?

(sorry...channeling Tony the Tiger there)


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 18, 2007)

Should we start a line for those who want you to make them feel great?


----------



## mango (Feb 18, 2007)

*Can you start a conga line?


 *


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 18, 2007)

Can we start a naked conga line? Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

Did someone say NAKED CONGA LINE??????


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

What's a NAKED CONGA LINE


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 19, 2007)

Who cares.... it just sounds like fun, doesn't it???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

What's up?


----------



## Risible (Feb 20, 2007)

You, a guy, have to ask _me_ that following a naked conga line???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Did I miss something?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 20, 2007)

I still don't know what a NAKED CONGA LINE is/are ?  
Do you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you know what a conga line is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Me? No. You?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 20, 2007)

Would you be willing to get in line and do whatever the person in front of you does?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

Will the person ahead of me be wearing clothing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2007)

Weellllllll, is clothing required?


----------



## Risible (Feb 20, 2007)

Can we take a vote on that?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 20, 2007)

Can't we just make it clothing optional?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you think that's fair?


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 21, 2007)

Who cares, don't you think it sounds like fun???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you think I'll be able to focus on what the person in front of me does if all of you beautiful ladies run around without clothing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

All that jiggling wiggling flesh might make you weak in the knees? :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

What about some bouncing eyeballs? :bounce:


----------



## Risible (Feb 21, 2007)

Oooh, wouldn't that hurt after awhile?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

You mean, after returning into their sockets?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 21, 2007)

Can the sockets be reused?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

I thought conga was some kind of drum  
I think I have five of thoose that I bought in Uganda:bow: 
Shall I drum on them naked  :blink:


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 21, 2007)

Can I watch?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

How come you want to see .... is't not better to hear ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

Can't we do both?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Would we WANT to do both?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Do I really have to answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Is there a reason you wouldn't want to answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Do I need a reason?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Would you believe me if I told you, no?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Er... What was the question, again?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Shall we start a new line of questioning because I can't remember it either?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

To ask or not to ask?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Is that the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Isn't it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 22, 2007)

Can I ask a question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

Did you raise your hand?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

What do you want to know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 23, 2007)

*Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh* (channelling Horshack)

Can I go to the bathroom?


----------



## Risible (Feb 23, 2007)

Oy, why channel that particular TV oldie-moldie? You know I couldn't stand Horshack, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

How should I know? What is Horshack, anyway?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't you remember Mr. Kotter's sweathogs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

I never met them, how should I remember them, then?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you close your eyes and remember them?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

Did you forget your old acquaintance that should not be forgot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Do I suffer from amnesia?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Is is New Year's Eve already? This year flew by, didn't it?


----------



## Risible (Feb 23, 2007)

Can't we catch a break from time flyin' by?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone have a Kitkat?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a Snickers, will that do?


----------



## mango (Feb 24, 2007)

*What size is it?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

For a break?


----------



## mango (Feb 24, 2007)

*You broke something?? 

 *


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes, I broke my silence, did'n I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Is that the sound of silence?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Is it not a song with Simon and Garfunkle ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Didn't they also sing "Bridge Over Troubled Water"?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes but it's no trouble with that. Or is it ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Should there be trouble? :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

was it the water there that was the trouble?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Wasn't it just troubled?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

Aren't we all troubled?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

Are we all troubled by Tribbles?


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2007)

*Aren't you running late for your next Trekkie convention??


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you wonder about that - considered our twibbles twouble?

(Mah, geft ouf of my mouf... Melpf! I'm drowningf in twibblef!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the trouble with tribbles a global issue?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

:huh: I thought it was the trouble with weather and how we will feed everybody not just the rich and selfish that was a global issue?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that was a mouthful. Did all that give you a head ache?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 26, 2007)

Or did the head give you a mouthache?







(no, I did not.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Wasn't the head locked up for causing mouthaches?


----------



## mango (Feb 26, 2007)

*Were you in a headlock?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Am I a wrestler?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Weren't you wrestling your blankets the other day?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it possible that my blankets pinned me down last night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Did I witness it?

(Don't think so...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Didn't you hear about the wresting blankets? Aren't they on tour?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Are they on world tour?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure, I'm sure they'll make it your way. Will you go see them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

If they get around my neck of the woods... Will it be worth the money?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

You know, you haven't lived until you see a couple of blankets wrestling in a ring in person. It's amazing. Don't you want to experience it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you think I'll waste my life not watching them?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

No, but I do think it will be a waste of time *winking*, don't you think?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't you think you will always regret not seeing them before they became world famous?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Kathy, have you seen the wrestling blankets too? Weren't they great??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

You're tryin' to make me envious, right?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it working?????


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't you see I'm green of envy?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

I figured we hadn't gotten to you yet.... you still look a little "blue".... What can we do to convince you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you know that you can't get any green without blue?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Well sure... you're a primary color..... So, if I throw some yellow on you, you'll be green with envy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you would LOVE to see the wrestling blankets...am I right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Certainly not me, can you believe that one?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Would you believe my hearing my bed call me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Let me guess, the blanets on the bed ran away to join the wrestling circus?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Who told you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

I had no idea they were that smart? How'd they learn to do that??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Am I supposed to know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Weren't you the one to tell me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Any supplies, that blankets on their own might need, missing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Aha! I knew it!! You were the one to teach them out to wrestle, weren't you???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Could it be I am missing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Hence...the bluescreen??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

What makes you think?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Are their WORDS on that blue screen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Why don't you take a look?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

How can we find out who your creator is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you think he could help?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Good lord, were you frightened?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Frightened?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

When you woke up and saw those words. Were you frightened?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you imagine I was annoyed?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I can imagine you were. How did this happen?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you think that he is clueless?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Possibly...can we say that on these boards?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, why couldn't we?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Calling someone clueless.... welll....that's just...that's just.... oh, I can't even say it.

Well, we just don't want to offend the bluescreen or anything. Can we change the subject?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

I have seen the movie "Clueless" what were we talking about again?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Come to think of it, I don't remember myself.... BBWSweetie, do you know?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Did somebody ask somebody a question only to be answered by another question yet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Would you believe that if I knew I would answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone here believe you can offend a bluescreen?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 27, 2007)

Would a blue screen be offended if someone thought he looked purple?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you really think it is actually possible to offend an image on your screen?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 27, 2007)

How can an image have so many questions? Aren't you supposed to just sit there and look pretty?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you find bluescreens attractive?


----------



## mango (Feb 28, 2007)

*Is there a blue movie showing on the bluescreen?


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Why don't you just look out for the next screening?


----------



## mango (Feb 28, 2007)

*When is the next screening?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Where is the next screening?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

What is the next screening?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Are we invited to the after party?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Will the after party be catered?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

What delicious foods might the caterers serve?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Mexican would be good- love Mexican; as long as it's not Wolfgang Puck- have you heard on the news that one of his caterers passed along Hep A to guests at a party he catered?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

R1. No! He must be humiliated!!!! I'll bet that worker caught Hell!!
R2. I LOVE Mexican food! Well, Tex-Mex because I like the cheese and guacamole and sour cream that go along.

Do we dare to dream that the catering company has a bartender that can make delicious frozen strawberry margaritas?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Aye Dios mio!- A strawberry margarita, you say? How about that and a nice frosty regular margarita with a side of Cuervo 1800 Gold?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Why am I salivating at the thought?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Could it be you're hungry?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 28, 2007)

Why would I be hungry, I just had lunch??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: Maybe you forgot .... dessert? :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

You mean... her dessert is deserted?


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2007)

*Where did it go?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Into the dessert-desert?


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2007)

*Did the caramel-camel chase after it?


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Did panorama-mama witness it?


----------



## mango (Mar 1, 2007)

*Whose yo panorama-mama?


 *


----------



## Risible (Mar 1, 2007)

Do you remember Bananarama?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes. You too?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't you mean U2? (I know you did!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Uhm, you be forty?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

What did I miss?


----------



## Risible (Mar 1, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm, you be forty?



I B 52 (well, not really).


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Are the B-52's around here somewhere?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Aren't they in the Love Shack?


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Aren't they in the Love Shack?


Are they heading down the Atlanta Highway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Hadn't they been bouncing off the sattelites?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure, but weren't they driving a Chrysler, that seated 20?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know... but they weren't twisting by the pool, were they?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Not that I recall...... or were they?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Weren't the Dire Straits the ones that were twisting by the pool?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2007)

Isn't Chubby Checkers the master twister?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

Diden't they twist and shooout ?


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 1, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Diden't they twist and shooout ?



Are you talking about Fats Domino?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Wasn't Chubby Checker the Peppermint Twister?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

Peppermint tea, anyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Hot or cold?


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 2, 2007)

Is it snowing or raining?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 2, 2007)

Actually, a fresh blanket of snow....so how much for the HOT tea?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you have any non flavored tea?


----------



## Risible (Mar 2, 2007)

Sunshine here- actually it's a beautiful day; how about some green tea?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 2, 2007)

Can someone get me green cool-aid instead?


----------



## Mattness (Mar 2, 2007)

They make GREEN kool-aid????


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 2, 2007)

You haven't had any?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

What does it taste like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Kinda... green?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I think it's kind of  a icey, don't you ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Do I...?  What do I do?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

Why don't we order coffee instead?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 2, 2007)

Room for cream and sugar?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you sure that'll make it tasty?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm personally not a coffee fan, so does anyone mind if I order hot chocolate?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

me too for hot chocolate? :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you add extra sugar like I do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you think this would be the right thing to do for a diabetic?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2007)

Should we add MORE sugar?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

Wouldn't that make it taste better?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

Wouldn't putting whipped cream on top make it taste really good?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

What if I don't like whipped cream?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

Would you whip something else?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 3, 2007)

Gently the .... whiiips. :huh: Wasn't that a song of Beatles ?


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 3, 2007)

I... don't know.

Is anyone willing to find that out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

Is this important enough to do so?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

Can't we just go back to talking about food?


----------



## mango (Mar 3, 2007)

*Which particular food would you like to discuss?*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 3, 2007)

I just heard a comercial about potatoes and are craving them now. Can we discuss potatoes - baked ones with lots of chees and butter dripping off them - can we discuss them please?


----------



## mango (Mar 3, 2007)

*Do you want to talk spuds?*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

I love potatos, I brought some... anyone care to join me?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 4, 2007)

Mashed? ................


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

With roasted garlic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Some Spam, anyone?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

They're raw, can't you do whatever you want with them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Should we fry them?


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Some Spam, anyone?



Spam? In a can? Or on ham? Or would that be lamb Spam?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

*untwists his brain*

Spam with fried potatoes... Dis somebody bring some mayo?


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, we've always got mayo to spare in this household, love, want some?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Fried potatoes.... can we add onions to those?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Why not? Some chicken?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Can we make sure the chicken is well cooked?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 5, 2007)

Should we have fried chicken? That goes great with potatoes.


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, if you're going to heat up the oil to fry the chicken, may as well fry the taters too, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Why do I feel so deep fried today?


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

Deep fried, as in boiled in oil?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Is there any other possibility to be deep fried?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 5, 2007)

Can I be powdered and kneaded?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you want breaded too?


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

How about fried like that yummy-looking Indian Fry bread in the Foodee Board thread "Everyday Food Pics" that Fuzzy posted recently?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you had it... is it good?


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

I have had it, at Knott's Berry Farm; it was delicious, can you imagine how yummy Mrs. Fuzzy's version is???:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Well anything fried and bready must be good, right?


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

It is if you're asking me; any doubters?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you ever given me any reason to doubt you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

BBWSweetheart!! When did you get here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Didn't you see her dropping in?


----------



## mango (Mar 6, 2007)

*Where did she land?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Right behind you?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you sure it wasn't left behind?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Did she drop her house on my evil sister?


----------



## Aliena (Mar 6, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Did she drop her house on my evil sister?



Do you see her feet with ruby slippers coming from under the house?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Uhm, what house?

(If there had been one, someone must have stolen it... There's just a flat evil sis lying around...)


----------



## Aliena (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm, what house?
> 
> (If there had been one, someone must have stolen it... There's just a flat evil sis lying around...)



Where's your Don Juan blue M&M avatar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I don't know exactly. Would you believe that?


----------



## Aliena (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I don't know exactly. Would you believe that?



Is it hiding on your computer drive somewhere?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

You see TW...everyone misses Captain T-Bone III.... did the cat eat him?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Have you ever seen a cat eat M&Ms?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

And why T-Bone? Is there such a thing as steak-flavored M&M's?:eat1:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

It's possible a cat could like M & M's... isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

@Risible... Couldn't it be just a name?

@Violet... Are you sure?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey you just never know.... 

Who like's Risibles avatar pic???? *raises hand*


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Ah, I was hoping for a background story; guess you don't have one on T-Bone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

*raises hand*

You know, someone told me about the M&M site, and as it came to chose a name, this seemed to be quite funny... 

Would you believe I've never had a T-Bone-Steak before?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

*raises hand*

Would you believe that I believe that TW has never had a T-bone steak because it might be considered cannibalism?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Ooops! Sorry TW! I've heard that they make T-bone steaks out of soy these days; ever tried one a those? :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Would you believe that I included any form of T-Bone-Steak as I mentioned it?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep; would you believe I'm being such a bone head about the T-bone steak?

and i'll drop it now​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Would you believe that I believe that I shall have chocolate today?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Fully; would _you_ believe that I sullied my daily chocolate with coffee?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Have you said three Hail Marys?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Nah, I'm a lapsed non-denominational, let alone being a lapsed Catholic; am I bad or what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

How should I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Would you like a nice fluffy mouse to play with?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Mmeeeoow? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Perhaps something to eat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Did I hear meat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Does meat make noise?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, doesn't it go "moo!" or, "oink!"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Would you believe I saw the word as "neat", not "meat"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Would you believe that this happens to me every now and then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Would you believe, that I believe that you believe that it does?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a lot of belief, isn't it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't you need to believe.*starts singing*..in magic...nothing can stand in our way..?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Even walls?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

*thunk* Oh. I see...stars. 

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Could it be I'm on the other side of that wall?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Did I crash through a wall?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

What does this hole in the wall look like?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't you think it would have an enormous hour-glass shape? :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Do I think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know. You seem to.

Why does TW appear to think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

What makes me feel to be in the wrong thread?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you right in the head? Mwahahahahahaha.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, where did this thread go to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Downtown?


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Shouldn't we be taking this thread up instead of down?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

It depends, what's Downtown? Anything interesting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Some downtown boys, maybe?


----------



## mango (Mar 7, 2007)

*Are they looking for uptown girls?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Could it be you're right?


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

What about some up-down all around good men?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Can I share in some of that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Er... what?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

:eat2: Isn't that a gooey chocolate brownie in your hand? :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

I *my* hand? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh! Did I just eat it? (Sorry! Chocolate, you know!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Could it be that you have eaten someone else's hand?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll pass on the hand and take the brownie.... OK?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Er.. what brownie? Is it invisible?


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

You could say that, TW; er, confused?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Slightly. Wouldn't you be confused if you apparently held a brownie in your hand that could be seen by anyone but yourself?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2007)

Why am I so confused? Where am I? Who am I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Was that you hitting that wall with your head?


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Heck no, I thought you knew that I just got my hair done?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2007)

Do they do good work at the salon you went to?


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, yeah. Been going to the same person for 11 years or so now; I tend to be a creature of habit, know what I mean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't most humans tend to be creatures of habit?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2007)

Could it be that we don't even realize it anymore?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Realize what?


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

That we're creatures of habit by nature; are you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Can you imagine that I'm usually not?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 8, 2007)

Do any of us truly know who (or what) we are?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Most of it is estimated, right?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2007)

Would a "ball park" guestimate be sufficient?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Does that guesstimate come with ball park hot dogs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

What would you want to do with dot hogs?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Are you saying you've never tried hogs on dots?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Did I miss something with having not?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you miss what?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you forget we were talking about BallPark hotdogs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Barking hot dogs?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Would that be like mooing burgers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Or like cackling chicken nuggets?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Isn't it the old outdated nuggets that cackle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Could it be that fluttering chicken wings aren't done?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

We've been eating live chickens?!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Are we a holy cow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Aren't we more like circus geeks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Circus geeks?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you know that circus geeks used to thrill crowds by biting off the heads of live chickens?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

:blink: Really?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Did you know that circus geeks used to thrill crowds by biting off the heads of live chickens?




I have never seen circus greeks do that and I have been to Greece some times. :huh: 

Tatam umpa tatam umpa tatatam .... Zorba


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

What's with all the chicken scratch around here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Want some?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

And you're offering because.....?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it fresh?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Nothin' but the best for you, beautiful, you know what I mean?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Awwweee.... what would I do without friends like you???


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Wouldn't you agree that Dims people are some of the nicest?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Absolutely.... Don't they just make your heart sing?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes they really do; isn't it a great feeling?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Life can be nice, if you're surrounded by the right people, right?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Why would I dare disagree with that??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Would you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Didn't I just say I wouldn't dare?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Did you...?


----------



## mango (Mar 9, 2007)

*Should I read back what was said?*


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

How about reading on to see what is said?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, does anyone know what will be said?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

I do, in this post at least, don't I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------

